# Random cellphone pics 5



## Jim Thompson (Sep 3, 2021)

She loves a good chair and I think she's giving me the evil eye for taking her pic


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Sep 3, 2021)

@Jim Thompson 

Yup evil eye.

Watch out.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 3, 2021)

Gift from a client


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 3, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Gift from a client


Nice!


----------



## Head East (Sep 3, 2021)

Aliens


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 3, 2021)

Jesse James decided to salt down his brother while he was sleeping


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 3, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Gift from a client



Is that a 1970 or so?


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 3, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> Jesse James decided to salt down his brother while he was sleeping



Awesome!

Our rules were always anyone who falls asleep somewhere that's not a bed is fair game.

Tell JJ to get some nice red nail polish and give the sleeping boy a manicure next go around. All we had at the firehouse was white out, but it worked pretty good.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 3, 2021)

I came home yesterday and got the evil eye.


Finally got the heat pumps set and started up. Sure is nice working in a vaulted ceiling when the air is set at 68 degrees. 

I was pleasantly surprised how quite the units are. You can sit on the porch with all four running and not be bothered.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 3, 2021)

Finally running some trim. That's the garage side of the garage entry door into the house.


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 3, 2021)

The spoils of dove season. Posted in that thread…. But it was good…


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Thunder Head (Sep 4, 2021)

I was watching some trail cam videos on you tube. I noticed the puppy watching a deer on the screen. The deer walks out of view left to right. El walked to left and was looking in the back bed room to see where the deer went.


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 4, 2021)

New dove field decor


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 4, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Finally running some trim. That's the garage side of the garage entry door into the house.
> View attachment 1102214


Not to be critical, but you forgot to paint the end......


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 4, 2021)

Alarm clock went off this morning bout 7.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## B. White (Sep 4, 2021)

Hiding bug


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 4, 2021)

B. White said:


> Hiding bug
> 
> View attachment 1102263


Walking stick


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 4, 2021)

Good Morning from Boca Inlet:


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 4, 2021)

You do what you have to do to keep it from spinning.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 4, 2021)

Cool little moth on my grill cover. Put an inch worm beside it for size reference. Don't often use an inch worm for a size reference, but this one was handy ?


----------



## Resica (Sep 4, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> Jesse James decided to salt down his brother while he was sleepingView attachment 1102176


Frank James?


----------



## Resica (Sep 4, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Alarm clock went off this morning bout 7.View attachment 1102253


What's he dusting?


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 4, 2021)

Resica said:


> What's he dusting?


Cotton, it’s opening up at the bottom of the plant.  Harvest time is coming quick.


----------



## Resica (Sep 4, 2021)

Uncle used to crop dust in South Georgia when he was in college. Got stuck in a fenced field one time and couldn't get over the fence. Had to had someone open the gate for him and landed on a road. Cool pic. He was also the youngest guy to fly an Air Force jet, at least that's what they tell me. He was 16. Out of Moody , I think.


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 4, 2021)

Resica said:


> Frank James?


Justin Colt... We can't handle but 1 outlaw


----------



## M80 (Sep 4, 2021)

Me and this guy had a stare down contest while in the bathroom. It was intense but he lost.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 5, 2021)

This ceiling install is gonna take longer than I thought. 



The neigh-bors don't like spinach and kale. One of them ate one leaf.


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 5, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> This ceiling install is gonna take longer than I thought.
> 
> View attachment 1102462View attachment 1102463
> 
> ...


They’ve got horse sense


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 5, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> This ceiling install is gonna take longer than I thought.
> 
> View attachment 1102462View attachment 1102463
> 
> ...


I've got 1x6 v-groove cedar on the walls in my LR. Measured, cut, and nailed every board by myself.... It wasn't a 1 day project.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 5, 2021)

Got a delivery of 40 sticks of 2x6 deadwood for the coffered ceiling. I put in the garage.

The wood was wet(3 of them water logged) and I do not like using wet wood.

The next day I decided to move it around back and sticker it up to dry.

Handled that wood 3 times(further jacking up my jacked up back). I don't know why I didn't get the delivery guy to set it on the back porch to begin with. That's where I'll set the saw tables up to cut it.



Coffered ceiling is going in the great room. Plans drawn up on some scrap paper. I actually have a set of real plans. That's just the beam layout we worked up.



This is what happens when your wife decides she doesn't want to use the huge laundry room in the basement. You close in what would have been a wood decked breezeway between garage and house and make it the main laundry room.


Don't want her feet to get cold.



And here is the pic I was looking for before I got off on a tangent.

We used the back porch to cut before. Makes a great place to work. 

My business partner is cutting. I don't know how that happened. I'm the saw man. I try to avoid working on roofs.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 5, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> I've got 1x6 v-groove cedar on the walls in my LR. Measured, cut, and nailed every board by myself.... It wasn't a 1 day project.



Yep. I have 20 hours or so just in prestain conditioner, stain and poly in 50 sticks of cypress v groove. 

For some reason I thought the installation would just be a little slower on the ceiling than on a floor. Come to find out, you can't remove the bow from a 1x6 board using a flooring nailer. 

That second board took about 45 minutes to install. It had a 3/4 bow in the middle. 
I'm gonna get the walk board set up and do a board here and there between running crown and trimming windows. If I can get it down to 15 minutes per board I'll be happy. Really need two people to work a ceiling. One to fight gravity and one to fight the board.


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 5, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Yep. I have 20 hours or so just in prestain conditioner, stain and poly in 50 sticks of cypress v groove.
> 
> For some reason I thought the installation would just be a little slower on the ceiling than on a floor. Come to find out, you can't remove the bow from a 1x6 board using a flooring nailer.
> 
> ...


Those boards can be a pain on a ceiling.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 5, 2021)

...'


----------



## Dutch (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 5, 2021)

When you’re walking the pier with your family instead of your rod!!! ??‍


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 5, 2021)

Messed with the ceiling for one board. Need two sets of scaffolding and I should have another set freed up tomorrow after I paint the high crown and window trim and hang the ceiling fan in the bathroom.

Bathroom window and simple 2 piece crown.


Opposite wall. Two piece crown. Just a 1x4 ripped in half(a 1x4 and a 1x2 cost about the same) and a 4" crown. Don't want "fancy" trim. Simple and clean.





It's slow going because I fill the nails holes and caulk while I'm there. I'm the painter too. I also install the light fixtures when I run the crown.

I'll set the doors and run the base after I finish the floors.  

Master water closet window.



I trimmed a couple triple windows but there was too much glare in the pics. They turned out nice 1x6 casing on 3 sides with 1x8 header and 1-3/4" & 2-1/2" ledgers.


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 6, 2021)

Here is Glassy Mountain from the back side.  The fire tower that you can go up on is behind and to the right of the three towers you can see in this picture.


----------



## kayaksteve (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 6, 2021)

kayaksteve said:


> View attachment 1102691



My kind of treestand! Is it the pic or is it leaning?


----------



## Buck70 (Sep 6, 2021)

kayaksteve said:


> View attachment 1102691


Where?


----------



## kayaksteve (Sep 6, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> My kind of treestand! Is it the pic or is it leaning?


I didn’t look crooked in person. It’s on a hillside.


----------



## kayaksteve (Sep 6, 2021)

Buck70 said:


> Where?


Cleveland, ga. They have 3 or 4 built and are working on several more. They are vacation rentals


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2021)

Old steps from a CCC camp in the State Forest near my camp.


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2021)

An old chimney in the hemlocks  across the gravel road from the steps.


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2021)

Cool State Forest Camp. Established in 1934. Nice Brookie/Brownie stream behind it!!


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 6, 2021)

kayaksteve said:


> View attachment 1102691


Worried about a flood?


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 6, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> You do what you have to do to keep it from spinning.View attachment 1102308


Did you use a 24 inch pipe wrench to tighten the nut?


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 6, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> Did you use a 24 inch pipe wrench to tighten the nut?


I used my 32 inch crescent wrench at the house to take it off.  I’ll take it to my part time job and use a Milwaukee 1/2 inch fuel impact to tighten it.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 6, 2021)

Resica said:


> Cool State Forest Camp. Established in 1934. Nice Brookie/Brownie stream behind it!!View attachment 1102806



If that's for sell I want it!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 6, 2021)

dwhee87 said:


> Worried about a flood?



Never forget about that zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> If that's for sell I want it!


It's way back off the pavement in the middle of the woods. I bet it's super quiet at night except for the stream.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 6, 2021)

A bug I posted 5 years ago. Anyone that can id yet?


----------



## MX5HIGH (Sep 6, 2021)

In Georgetown Ky today ready for our trip to the Creation Museum tomorrow and the Ark on Wednesday.


----------



## B. White (Sep 7, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> A bug I posted 5 years ago. Anyone that can id yet?
> View attachment 1102901




https://entomologytoday.org/2020/10/30/insect-costume-designers-dressed-impress-halloween/junk-bug/


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 7, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> I used my 32 inch crescent wrench at the house to take it off.  I’ll take it to my part time job and use a Milwaukee 1/2 inch fuel impact to tighten it.


I had to google to find out what a fuel impact was. Looks like a battery powered impact,is that right? Fuel impact made images of internal combustion engine attached to an impact go through my mind. Live and learn,I haven’t rebuilt a harrow in forty years. Big pipe wrench and a slugging hammer worked then. I’ve got a corded and battery powered impact wrench now, that would be much better.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 7, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> I had to google to find out what a fuel impact was. Looks like a battery powered impact,is that right?



The M18 impacts are awesome. Mine is the 1,400 foot pounds of torque version. It's really nice when working on trailers with 350 ft lb lug nuts. The battery can work longer than I can(I use it on lawn and garden equipment too).


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 7, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> The M18 impacts are awesome. Mine is the 1,400 foot pounds of torque version. It's really nice when working on trailers with 350 ft lb lug nuts. The battery can work longer than I can(I use it on lawn and garden equipment too).


Tools are improving seemingly yearly or maybe sooner than that. I have a very modest amateur shop and we occasionally buy a new tool,it’s amazing how much better and easier to use tools are now,compared to a few years ago.


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 7, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> I had to google to find out what a fuel impact was. Looks like a battery powered impact,is that right? Fuel impact made images of internal combustion engine attached to an impact go through my mind. Live and learn,I haven’t rebuilt a harrow in forty years. Big pipe wrench and a slugging hammer worked then. I’ve got a corded and battery powered impact wrench now, that would be much better.


What Jim said.  My cotton picker job is basically a machine shop and the boss doesn’t mind buying good tools.  It is rare to have a situation that we don’t have the proper tool for, and if we don’t have it, it’ll be bought or built pronto.  We keep air tools on the truck, but so far the Milwaukee impacts have turned everything we’ve needed to turn.  Nothing worse than being 2 hours from the shop and struggling with a piece of crap tool when the farmer needs to be picking.


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 7, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> What Jim said.  My cotton picker job is basically a machine shop and the boss doesn’t mind buying good tools.  It is rare to have a situation that we don’t have the proper tool for, and if we don’t have it, it’ll be bought or built pronto.  We keep air tools on the truck, but so far the Milwaukee impacts have turned everything we’ve needed to turn.  Nothing worse than being 2 hours from the shop and struggling with a piece of crap tool when the farmer needs to be picking.


Couldn’t agree more on good tools. I was thinking just the other day how battery powered tools had so improved working away from a power source. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2021)

Bird neck and head at sunset.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2021)

Bird fishing in the marsh at high tide.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 8, 2021)

Just rolled off the truck a few minutes ago.  $18,695 sticker priced Chevy Spark with exactly $1,080 in profit from sticker to dead nuts what we pay for it and with new inventory the way it is we are happy as can be to see it because if we sell it GM will also send us $300 at the end of the month.


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 8, 2021)

Started pouring rain before I could finish a job. Sitting in the trailer waiting on a break.


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 8, 2021)

Money makers


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2021)

Morning at the Marina


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2021)

Riding the Island back roads.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 8, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Just rolled off the truck a few minutes ago.  $18,695 sticker priced Chevy Spark with exactly $1,080 in profit from sticker to dead nuts what we pay for it and with new inventory the way it is we are happy as can be to see it because if we sell it GM will also send us $300 at the end of the month.
> 
> View attachment 1103213


 wow that doesn't seem like much profit.


----------



## Resica (Sep 8, 2021)

oldfella1962 said:


> wow that doesn't seem like much profit.


Isn't most profit from service?


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 8, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> Money makers



I know I've posted these before, but I couldn't resist a repost.

Ring shank galvanized. I ain't gonna lie. It hurt.

Blood on the middle finger because it went through the index finger and hit the middle finger. 

Dude started yanking on it before it was numbed. I almost broke out my cracker smacker.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 8, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Riding the Island back roads.



Love those kinda roads.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 8, 2021)

Black gold


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 8, 2021)

oldfella1962 said:


> wow that doesn't seem like much profit.



It's not. Course most never believe it but that's what it is 9n that particular ride. All new vehicles have a very slim profit margin from the dealer perspective.


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 8, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I know I've posted these before, but I couldn't resist a repost.
> 
> Ring shank galvanized. I ain't gonna lie. It hurt.
> 
> ...


Don't you do this regularly?  Seems like I've seen several other times where you've shot yourself

I prefer a Vaughn 21oz if you're thinking of changing


----------



## bear claw (Sep 8, 2021)

Saw this headed down the interstate yesterday he was hauling a Tonka truck.


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 8, 2021)

Yard birds headed to Tysons.


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 8, 2021)

18 years old aloe plant. Got it a year after we got married. We’ve gifted several of its off shoots over the years.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 8, 2021)

I appreciate this little feller wanting an education, but he can't stay at our high school.
Relocating him in the morning.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Sep 8, 2021)

Visited the Creation Museum yesterday and the Ark Encounter today.   I recommend seeing the Creation Museum before the Ark.  A lot to take in but is well worth your time.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 9, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Don't you do this regularly?  Seems like I've seen several other times where you've shot yourself
> 
> I prefer a Vaughn 21oz if you're thinking of changing



I shot myself with a brad nailer, finish nailer and twice with a framing nailer. There may be other times that don't come to mind.

Some of the finger-nail pic I've posted were my business partner.

I prefer a 28 oz California framer. A flick of the wrist sinks a 16.


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 9, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I know I've posted these before, but I couldn't resist a repost.
> 
> Ring shank galvanized. I ain't gonna lie. It hurt.
> 
> ...


I took one to the big toe years ago. They hurt like a sumbuck!!! For about 2 weeks after, I think I dropped something on everyday or kicked something.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 9, 2021)

Had to buy a helper to get the cypress on the ceiling. The tool is made for decks but it works decently on ceilings. 




Lights are slowing me down. 4 pancakes and one fancake.  I didn't have the wiring run for the 4 lights.


----------



## Deerhead (Sep 9, 2021)

Jim  I really like the brown color on the cypress.  Cant wait to see pictures of the ceiling when complete


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 9, 2021)

15 month old system.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 9, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> 15 month old system.



Well water?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 9, 2021)

City on a softener. 300 BTH running 145*. Looked like M copper where the elbow was sweated off. Already paper thin.


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 9, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Well water?


That was my first thought


----------



## ngamtns (Sep 9, 2021)

Waiting for dinner time


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 9, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> 15 month old system.
> View attachment 1103481


Chinese copper?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 9, 2021)

Mtn. camp...
Makin ready this weekend's archery opener for bear...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 10, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Chinese copper?



Possibly. We run into it all the time.


----------



## Resica (Sep 10, 2021)

Mopar Express Lane NHRA Nationals, Maple Grove Pa. Not much of a pic but stuck at the runaway car crossing at tail end of speedway today. Fox cam set up on scaffold for the weekend races.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Mtn. camp...
> Makin ready this weekend's archery opener for bear...
> 
> View attachment 1103503


You got it going on brother!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 10, 2021)

bear claw said:


> Saw this headed down the interstate yesterday he was hauling a Tonka truck. View attachment 1103287View attachment 1103288


And I thought my snap was good!

No idea why it’s posting upside down though!

VW Bug kiddy ride on a double axle car hauler.


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 10, 2021)

Geffellz18 said:


> And I thought my snap was good!
> View attachment 1103600
> No idea why it’s posting upside down though!
> 
> VW Bug kiddy ride on a double axle car hauler.



FIFY!


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 10, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Yard birds headed to Tysons.View attachment 1103303




Now that's a bad day - I ain't complaining no more about mine.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Mars (Sep 10, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1103624


Well ain't you fancy with that moving picture


----------



## Buck70 (Sep 11, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1103624


Sweet


----------



## livinoutdoors (Sep 11, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1103624


Dang it man! You let folks who drive a bmw hang out at camp? High class deal right there.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 11, 2021)

Outdoor band in town at the only bar in town. 

We will see


----------



## M80 (Sep 11, 2021)

MX5HIGH said:


> Visited the Creation Museum yesterday and the Ark Encounter today.   I recommend seeing the Creation Museum before the Ark.  A lot to take in but is well worth your time.
> View attachment 1103319


I agree 100 percent. We went back in July.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 12, 2021)

Brought my snacks to work yesterday. Out of fresh maters, so I guess on the vine hothouse are next best.


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 12, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Brought my snacks to work yesterday. Out of fresh maters, so I guess on the vine hothouse are next best.
> View attachment 1103901


Art!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 12, 2021)

watching wife install ceiling fan on screened porch....yeah i am lucky...


----------



## basstrkr (Sep 12, 2021)

You could hold the ladder.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Outdoor band in town at the only bar in town.
> 
> We will see
> View attachment 1103816


Is that @NCHillbilly sangin?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 12, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> Is that @NCHillbilly sangin?



Very well could have been ?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 12, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> Is that @NCHillbilly sangin?


Naw, that guy can probably actually sing.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 12, 2021)

livinoutdoors said:


> Dang it man! You let folks who drive a bmw hang out at camp? High class deal right there.




My wife... 



(at my old Pensacola fish camp...)


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 12, 2021)

A typical morning in what we all call the valley. This is in Rabun Gap looking toward Dillard. 

If you have ever come up 441 to go to Cherokee you have passed Osage Farms produce market.  This was in the field behind it from down close to the Little Tennessee River.  It is foggy most morning here in the valley and clear everywhere else.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 12, 2021)

This dud arrested for 2 separate attacks on females in Gainesville Fl.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 12, 2021)

Yes, those are shoes. Hush Puppies maybe?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2021)

4HAND said:


> This dud arrested for 2 separate attacks on females in Gainesville Fl.View attachment 1104001


I’m loving the hair don’t


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 12, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> I’m loving the hair don’t



Is that Cam Newton?


----------



## B. White (Sep 12, 2021)

Ol boy deciding to have a swim about 9:30 this morning.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 12, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> I’m loving the hair don’t


Yeah. Seeing that crap more & more.
Someone's told them it looks good.


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 12, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Yeah. Seeing that crap more & more.
> Someone's told them it looks good.


A look only a mother could love!


----------



## Big7 (Sep 13, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Is that Cam Newton?


Me thought Snoop- Doggie- doo at first.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 13, 2021)

Found this little guy at Fox Lake yesterday.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 13, 2021)

Came across this guy tonight. Let him go on his way.


----------



## Thunder Head (Sep 13, 2021)

Loop tee loop


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 13, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> Loop tee loop
> 
> View attachment 1104115


Potential walking stick material.


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 13, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> A typical morning in what we all call the valley. This is in Rabun Gap looking toward Dillard.
> View attachment 1103965
> If you have ever come up 441 to go to Cherokee you have passed Osage Farms produce market.  This was in the field behind it from down close to the Little Tennessee River.  It is foggy most morning here in the valley and clear everywhere else.


It was foggy in the valley this morning too but it happen to be clear at the same place as the picture from yesterday. Here is how it looks early morning clear.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 13, 2021)

Couple of pics from last evenings ride.


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 13, 2021)

Pnut picking and boiling time


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 13, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Pnut picking and boiling timeView attachment 1104250View attachment 1104251


Florunners?


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 13, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> Florunners?


No idea, my stepmom knows a local farmer and brought us a pile.


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 13, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> No idea, my stepmom knows a local farmer and brought us a pile.


Look good whatever the variety


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 13, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Pnut picking and boiling timeView attachment 1104250View attachment 1104251


Love to see families gathered up doing things.
My oldest sister lives in VA.
My brother lives in Ms.
My little sister lives about an hour from me.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 13, 2021)

Might be able to gig a couple pine goats around this tree.


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 13, 2021)

Dutch said:


> Might be able to gig a couple pine goats around this tree.View attachment 1104262


It’s loaded up,I made some persimmon nut bread once,it was very good.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 13, 2021)

Hopefully in about 2 months it will be scuppernong wine.


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 13, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Love to see families gathered up doing things.
> My oldest sister lives in VA.
> My brother lives in Ms.
> My little sister lives about an hour from me.


We don’t do it enough for sure. From the left is my Pops, then my two boys, my step mom, my bride and my only remaining great aunt.  We all live fairly close, but it’s easy to be too busy to visit.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 13, 2021)

Back in the 70's a guy in Cullman Al had a peanut harvester that was the crasiest contraption I'd ever seen. Peanuts out one side and vines out the back.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 13, 2021)

Mock up for the trim in the vault wall. I tried sliding the crown up closer to the ceiling but with a 12/12 pitch the top of the crown is about 1/8" off the ceiling and looks like it's flat. Sliding it down gives more of a reveal and allows for LED rope lighting to lay behind it. 
The crown will run along the bottom of the cypress ceiling.

The vault wall will have white painted cedar shingles. The 1x4 will be 5/4 x 4 so there is some reveal on the edges against the cedar. 

It will be interesting to see how it turns out. I've never seen cedar shingles inside a house. 


I had to rip four 16' cypress boards where the vaulted ceiling met the collar ties. I ripped two on the (cheap) table saw and two with the skil saw and a finger fence. The finger fence is faster, easier and better. 
If I had a good table saw and a good run in/run out table, I'd rather use that. 

Finger fence cut:



Janky table saw set up:


----------



## Thunder Head (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## fireman32 (Sep 14, 2021)

Gettin em hot


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Resica (Sep 15, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> View attachment 1104323


Fly Agaric!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Sep 15, 2021)

Momma wolf spider.

My wife took the pic...


----------



## bear claw (Sep 15, 2021)

Sunset in the bear woods.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Momma wolf spider.
> 
> My wife took the pic...


----------



## HarryO45 (Sep 15, 2021)

I live near the backwaters of the Hootch.  I see Bald Eagles quite a bit.  This is a big one.  In my backyardi wish I had a better camera… that said, this is the cell phone picture thread, so I guess it is worth posting.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 15, 2021)

Four citizens up for three days. God speed. Great thing for St Judes Hospital. 

First time seeing the first stage separate and come back down. A few cell pics.


----------



## bany (Sep 15, 2021)

West Alabama


----------



## bany (Sep 15, 2021)

Meat locker.


----------



## bany (Sep 15, 2021)

Pics from Kissimmee today.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 15, 2021)

bany said:


> Pics from Kissimmee today.



Man yeah. I couldn't believe we saw it from inland with the cloud cover. Worried my wife and me for a minute because we watched the Challenger.


----------



## bany (Sep 15, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Man yeah. I couldn't believe we saw it from inland with the cloud cover. Worried my wife and me for a minute because we watched the Challenger.


My sister took the pics. She got the sequence from the challenger too, then went in the house and started bawling as she realized what she just captured.


----------



## Thunder Head (Sep 16, 2021)

I dont know what these are


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 16, 2021)

I'll be checking this out tomorrow.


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 17, 2021)

Was walking an old road bed checking trail cams this morning on Camp Lejeune NC and this little fella was laying there. About 5 feet long.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 17, 2021)

Lightning got this one


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 17, 2021)

johnnyk2000 said:


> Was walking an old road bed checking trail cams this morning on Camp Lejeune NC and this little fella was laying there. About 5 feet long. View attachment 1104964



Yep. Uh huh. No!


----------



## Mike 65 (Sep 18, 2021)

Found these while cleaning out my dads barn.


----------



## B. White (Sep 18, 2021)

A few acorns was worth not worrying about some guy walking around the truck taking pics.


----------



## jollyroger (Sep 18, 2021)

A picture of a picture.

My buddy took this pic of me fishing the Hooch last year and decided to have it blown up and canvased.

He is not a fisherman and he was going through a nasty divorce at the time so I asked him and his son to join me for a morning on the water to get out of his toxic situation for a little bit.

He said this day was one of the best days of his life.

He surprised me with this canvas today.

I'm blown away with his picture taking ability and the kindness of this priceless gift.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## buckmanmike (Sep 20, 2021)

Enough for overnight. Thought you were on an extended trip.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 20, 2021)

buckmanmike said:


> Enough for overnight. Thought you were on an extended trip.



Nope, I drove over friday evening and back Sunday afternoon.  6.5 hours each way


----------



## Stang (Sep 20, 2021)

Glad I wasn't that guy


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 20, 2021)

Stang said:


> Glad I wasn't that guyView attachment 1105578



Looks like a brand new belt. Hope they didn't have to turn on their headlights on the way home.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Sep 20, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> View attachment 1105573


Love old barns.

A cousin has a whole coffee table  book on the subject.  99.9% pictures so it was an easy read.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Sep 20, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> View attachment 1105574


Jim drinks my drink!  Whiskey and dr. Pepper.

Nice!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 20, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Jim drinks my drink!  Whiskey and dr. Pepper.
> 
> Nice!


Either diet Dr pepper or lately Dr pepper sugar free. The sugar free tastes very much like regular Dr pepper


----------



## Mike 65 (Sep 21, 2021)

He was a big one!


----------



## Thunder Head (Sep 21, 2021)

Im not sure what this one is either. A bunch of them in this little area. Berries were so heavy on some of them. Stem was laid over on ground.


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 21, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> Im not sure what this one is either. A bunch of them in this little area. Berries were so heavy on some of them. Stem was laid over on ground.
> 
> View attachment 1105633


That is a jack in the pulpit. Sometimes called an Indian turnip.


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 21, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> Im not sure what this one is either. A bunch of them in this little area. Berries were so heavy on some of them. Stem was laid over on ground.
> 
> View attachment 1105633


That's a honey hole


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 21, 2021)

I take a saturday off and come back on Monday and they had put this on my office door.  Course I still have 3 weeks before this sign becomes a reality


----------



## Big7 (Sep 21, 2021)

Yellow River 10/21 Milstead Community. Conyers.
Top pic shows about 1/2 the width of the dam
Not near as bad as I have seen it.
The Heron is in the channel that used to go to the mill. (thought I had it on 4X zoom) They had the mill blocked off, again. It will be open a few years and then close a few. IDK why. Good fishing when the water is down.


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 22, 2021)

It leaketh. New o/ring fixed it right up. Dropped about a gallon of hydraulic fluid before we found the source.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 22, 2021)

Some of y'all know this place.
Took MIL there yesterday for her 76th birthday.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 22, 2021)

First fall afternoon, dirt road riding


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 23, 2021)

Last day of summer and Lowes already had their Christmas junk out.


----------



## Mars (Sep 23, 2021)

The Mrs asked me to clean the shower


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 23, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Some of y'all know this place.
> Took MIL there yesterday for her 76th birthday.
> View attachment 1105927View attachment 1105928



If that’s Roy’s in Steinhatchee,I wouldn’t have recognized it. New building or major facelift. They had some good fried mullet.


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 23, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Last day of summer and Lowes already had their Christmas junk out.
> View attachment 1105961


Buy a bunch of that stuff from Lowes


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 23, 2021)

The husks on these things are sharper than needles, hope the deer like’em.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 23, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> If that’s Roy’s in Steinhatchee,I wouldn’t have recognized it. New building or major facelift. They had some good fried mullet.


Yes sir, that's it.


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 23, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Yes sir, that's it.


To go back is on my bucket list


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 23, 2021)

chestnuts?



fireman32 said:


> The husks on these things are sharper than needles, hope the deer like’em.View attachment 1106046


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 23, 2021)

Cooler weather got this one looking for a hole. It was laying under some Azaleas I was feeding. It seemed very docile and didn’t want to crawl off. He was released in the wood shed


----------



## ryork (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 24, 2021)

Yeah I have a thing for clouds.  The landscape was picture perfect.


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 24, 2021)

Another shot of Glassy Mountain. No clouds in this one Jim, but a good shot of the moon turned upside down.  Old timers said that means rain!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2021)

I spy 


Jim Thompson said:


> Yeah I have a thing for clouds.  The landscape was picture perfect.
> View attachment 1106146View attachment 1106147View attachment 1106148View attachment 1106149


I spy firework!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 24, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Yeah I have a thing for clouds.  The landscape was picture perfect.
> View attachment 1106146View attachment 1106147View attachment 1106148View attachment 1106149


I’m more interested in that brown corn and soybeans than clouds


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 24, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> I’m more interested in that brown corn and soybeans than clouds



Yeah I love me some corn n beans


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 24, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> I spy
> 
> I spy firework!



Firewood or firework?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Firewood or firework?


Wood! …. Stupid smart phone!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 24, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> Wood! …. Stupid smart phone!!!



 it happens


----------



## ryork (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## fireman32 (Sep 25, 2021)

Ol hunting truck was bout due


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 25, 2021)

Suited up and ready for sparring


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 25, 2021)

Meanwhile yesterday at Walmarks...


----------



## Mike 65 (Sep 25, 2021)

Just left Thomaston walmarks, Always a good show in there.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 25, 2021)

Mike 65 said:


> Just left Thomaston walmarks, Always a good show in there.


U see any shotgun shell value packs?


----------



## Mike 65 (Sep 25, 2021)

Semi-Pro said:


> U see any shotgun shell value packs?


No they just had a few boxes of random shells. Some 12 and 20.


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 25, 2021)

Mike 65 said:


> Just left Thomaston walmarks, Always a good show in there.


You got that right. Used to be the weirdos didn't come out till about 10:00 p.m., now it's day and night


----------



## Dutch (Sep 25, 2021)

Cut around the camper on my place in Taylor, put up another ladder on a what I hope is going to be a hot area, sign looks good. Ready for the 16th!


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 25, 2021)

Told you folks I found the Asian store. Not sure if there all stocked like this… but… notice, no ears. They’re sold separately. Must be some kind of specialty or something… legs/feet too


----------



## Dutch (Sep 25, 2021)

georgia_home said:


> Told you folks I found the Asian store. Not sure if there all stocked like this… but… notice, no ears. They’re sold separately. Must be some kind of specialty or something… legs/feet too
> 
> View attachment 1106368


That throws a hankering on me to make some Brunswick stew.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 25, 2021)

Mike 65 said:


> Just left Thomaston walmarks, Always a good show in there.




That's the first Walmart I ever went in. I was in a hunting club on PoBiddy Road.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 25, 2021)

ryork said:


> View attachment 1106206



What is that?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 25, 2021)

Couple from a get about today.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Sep 25, 2021)

I mow my grass in a cross pattern and I really like my Snapper battery powered mower.   I like the way the different patterns look and I think it’s better for the grass.


----------



## ryork (Sep 25, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> What is that?



It’s a stand pipe type vertical overflow behind the dam of a lake.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 25, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> View attachment 1105574


my kinda drink right there….the few times I do enjoy one.
A reallllllllll good one is Dr. Pepper and Jim  Beam Red Stag….!


----------



## Wanderlust (Sep 26, 2021)

Got closer than I wanted to. Bullard creek WMA. He rattled to let me know he was there and I gave him plenty of space.?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 26, 2021)

Harvest has begun.


----------



## Thunder Head (Sep 26, 2021)

Wanderlust that pic looks a little shaky 

I dont know how i spotted this guy in a sea of pine needles. Found a pile of bear scat not far away.


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 26, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> That's the first Walmart I ever went in. I was in a hunting club on PoBiddy Road.


Years ago we hunted off PoBiddy Rd on Fish Camp Rd. It's called Adams Ferry Rd now.


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 26, 2021)

Nice fresh scrape and a huge spider


----------



## ryork (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## naildrvr (Sep 27, 2021)

The little outlaw Jesse James said daddy I drew my picture


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 27, 2021)

Sun was playing tricks with the colors around me.  One of those strangely yellow/orange evenings


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 27, 2021)

Every road around me this time of year. Dusty


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 27, 2021)

Last for today...This was taken just before or just after her flipping me off


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## HarryO45 (Sep 27, 2021)

32 tons


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 27, 2021)

harry, what’s the rest of the boat look like? 


HarryO45 said:


> View attachment 110676932 tons


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 27, 2021)

Mrs. Fireman’s bake schedule this week.


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 27, 2021)

Me and the little outlaw took a stroll on the grasshoppa


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 27, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> View attachment 110676932 tons



Someone has taken care of that jewel.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 28, 2021)

Decided to add an under cabinet microwave to the bar/kitchenette in the basement. I forgot about the purlin so I had to cut a hole. No worries as I'll just tape it one coat since it will be behind the tile backsplash.


Popped lines for the coffered ceiling in the great room(living/foyer/dining). I put deadwood in when we framed it but I never know if the scale is right until I see the lines.
The dining room fixture ended up just about where I wanted it.

The can light layout worked out alright. I couldn't get them all perfectly centered because the floor trusses were in the way on a couple rows and the second floor bathroom drain lines were in the way on one. It won't be noticeable unless someone really studies it.

It would take two guys a day or two to trim the ceiling. It will take me 10 days plus by myself. Then I will have to fill the nail holes, sand, caulk, prime and paint. 

I wanted to do stained ceiling trim but I decided to go with painted because I don't want dark stained wood over load. The floors will be wood and the master ceiling is stained cypress.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 28, 2021)

Gorgeous evening for a ride last night


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 28, 2021)

Jim that's as pretty a sunset as you would ever see. 

Old forgotten family cemetery in N Baldwin County.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 28, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Jim that's as pretty a sunset as you would ever see.
> 
> Old forgotten family cemetery in N Baldwin County.


Yeah it was pretty.  Harvest time puts so much in the air the sun is sumn else.  Glad to say the pics need no touch ups and they are even better in person


----------



## Sixes (Sep 28, 2021)

A well placed 2 blade Rage from this morning. Less than 40 yard run.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 28, 2021)

I'm not nuts about cars, but dadgum my late FIL's *55 *is *FINE!!*
**
**


----------



## Theturtle (Sep 28, 2021)

Mooo


----------



## 7 point (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 28, 2021)

4HAND said:


> I'm not nuts about cars, but dadgum my late FIL's *55 *is *FINE!!*


That is sweet!
Are y'all keeping the car?


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 28, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> That is sweet!
> Are y'all keeping the car?


No sir. MIL plans to sell it.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 28, 2021)

4HAND said:


> I'm not nuts about cars, but dadgum my late FIL's *55 *is *FINE!!*
> *View attachment 1106946*
> *View attachment 1106947*



No sir. That is called "cherry".  Sweet! He asking sticker price?


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 28, 2021)

Going north on 441 just south of Clayton.  You can see the bank of fog that starts at Mountain City and goes all the way to Franklin, N.C. almost every morning.


----------



## Stumpsitter (Sep 29, 2021)

I made 2 U turns to get this pic. And yes It was worth it.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 29, 2021)

Saw this last night.
And.. The same dogs were in the same place on the grill today. Exxon. Pike St. Lawrenceville..
This time I took in the cellphone camera. Prob won't be getting a dog nowhere but quick trip. They don't last long enough around here to get old. ?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 29, 2021)

Big7 said:


> Saw this last night.
> And.. The same dogs were in the same place on the grill today. Exxon. Pike St. Lawrenceville..View attachment 1107083
> This time I took in the cellphone camera. Prob won't be getting a dog nowhere but quick trip. They don't last long enough around here to get old. ?



Those actually look good ?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 29, 2021)

Lord what a *tar *!  Y’all reckon that thang goes on an earthmover or something ?


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 29, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Lord what a *tar *!  Y’all reckon that thang goes on an earthmover or something ?View attachment 1107119


I used to operate a loader, the tire was 14 feet tall


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 29, 2021)

4 trucks in a row, one tire per truck. Mucho *$$$*


----------



## Resica (Sep 29, 2021)

Either that or a big quarry dump truck.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 29, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Lord what a *tar *!  Y’all reckon that thang goes on an earthmover or something ?View attachment 1107119



Man what a bonfire ?


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 29, 2021)

Another view of the fog that settles in the valley starting at Mountain City. I took this picture at Tiger looking north.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 29, 2021)

Thank goodness for cool weather. Worked around this structure for 20 minutes before I noticed them. 
I’d rather be lucky than good.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 29, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> View attachment 1107130
> Thank goodness for cool weather. Worked around this structure for 20 minutes before I noticed them.
> I’d rather be lucky than good.


What G-Stan used to say.
Also said pretty was better than ugly.. Yah. ?


----------



## Dutch (Sep 29, 2021)

This afternoons critters.


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 29, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> View attachment 1107130
> Thank goodness for cool weather. Worked around this structure for 20 minutes before I noticed them.
> I’d rather be lucky than good.


Those are not too bad. Usually you can work fairly close to them with no problem. It's the Guinea wasp that will attack you if you do something within 300 yards of them!  Well, maybe not that far but you get what I'm saying.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 29, 2021)

Seen my old crib of close to 30 years ago.
Pine Tree Lane. Clearwater, Fl. Pic taken this past weekend. It's a daycare center now. Lot of good times there.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Sep 30, 2021)

I’ve been busy cleaning up the in-laws place. Couldn't use the bush hog in close quarters so it was all by hand.  Here’s a before and after.


----------



## ryork (Sep 30, 2021)

Going upscale on the boat lunch!


----------



## ryork (Sep 30, 2021)

Fog in the valley west of “downtown” Roopville yesterday morning.


----------



## Raylander (Sep 30, 2021)

Old saw


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 30, 2021)

Little late, but these were tasty, all the same.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2021)

Resica said:


> Either that or a big quarry dump truck.


Yep. My Diddy worked at the quarry and we would take those big innertubes to the beach. Those big valve stems would make a mark on you.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 30, 2021)

The sky was special again last eve


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 30, 2021)

Last backyard corn update of the year.  
May 6th-today


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 30, 2021)

Caterpillar creeping around on my porch.


----------



## Resica (Sep 30, 2021)

Pic off back deck here at the cabin looking south towards you folks up here in the northern Appalachians. Getting a little color up here


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 30, 2021)

Resica said:


> Pic off back deck here at the cabin looking south towards you folks up here in the northern Appalachians. Getting a little color up hereView attachment 1107273


Really a beautiful scene


----------



## Resica (Sep 30, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> Really a beautiful scene


Thank you. It's nice to be able to get up here.


----------



## HarryO45 (Sep 30, 2021)

georgia_home said:


> harry, what’s the rest of the boat look like?


love this boat


----------



## Wanderlust (Sep 30, 2021)

Sunken sailboat in 17 feet of water off Keaton beach.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 1, 2021)

sweet! nice looking vessel 



HarryO45 said:


> View attachment 1107278love this boat


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 1, 2021)

Wanderlust said:


> Sunken sailboat in 17 feet of water off Keaton beach.View attachment 1107287


That needs a marker on it.


----------



## Thunder Head (Oct 1, 2021)

This puppy beats all ive ever seen about sleeping positions. Shes liable to be asleep anywhere and any position you can think off.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 1, 2021)

Sunrise on the water


----------



## Wanderlust (Oct 1, 2021)

4HAND said:


> That needs a marker on it.


At night that could be a problem, no doubt


----------



## Dutch (Oct 1, 2021)

Slab White Crappie!


----------



## Dutch (Oct 1, 2021)

A good one.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 1, 2021)

Took the pioneer to get a recall done so we drove the truck down through Hovey Lake WMA along the Ohio.  Was getting too dark for quality pics, but google maps for the win


----------



## Resica (Oct 1, 2021)

Wild Brookie stream.


----------



## Resica (Oct 1, 2021)

Fall flock.


----------



## Resica (Oct 1, 2021)

Trail.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## georgia_home (Oct 1, 2021)

nice screenshot. wife is at the same place,  next state over… south point… OH. Corners of WV OH KY.

family health emergency, for a little over 3 weeks now.

the ohio river is just about in their backyard… 100y



Jim Thompson said:


> Took the pioneer to get a recall done so we drove the truck down through Hovey Lake WMA along the Ohio.  Was getting too dark for quality pics, but google maps for the win
> View attachment 1107357View attachment 1107358View attachment 1107359


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 1, 2021)

Y'all see the skeeterhawk?


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 1, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Y'all see the skeeterhawk?View attachment 1107480



Great pic. That cloud formation....


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 1, 2021)

This one actually chased me.


----------



## Mars (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 1, 2021)

Burning off the yard debris, cold beer, and listening to the owls sound off. Fall is among us..


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 2, 2021)

georgia_home said:


> nice screenshot. wife is at the same place,  next state over… south point… OH. Corners of WV OH KY.
> 
> family health emergency, for a little over 3 weeks now.
> 
> the ohio river is just about in their backyard… 100y


It's a pretty area. Hate she's there for a bad reason tho. Hope all gets better man


----------



## B. White (Oct 2, 2021)

Planting a little this am and trying to decide where to put a stand, but it looks like they are ready


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2021)

Wanderlust said:


> Sunken sailboat in 17 feet of water off Keaton beach.View attachment 1107287


That could be trouble for someone in the dark!


----------



## HarryO45 (Oct 2, 2021)

Step one - Winterizing


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 2, 2021)

Yesterday was opening day here in IN and IL. I caught this beast still on a feeding pattern.  He didnt leave much for tracks, but his dropping gave away a preferred food source at the store.  Probably gonna set up there a bit and see if any of his buddies are slipping through


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 2, 2021)

....


----------



## HarryO45 (Oct 2, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Yesterday was opening day here in IN and IL. I caught this beast still on a feeding pattern.  He didnt leave much for tracks, but his dropping gave away a preferred food source at the store.  Probably gonna set up there a bit and see if any of his buddies are slipping through
> View attachment 1107534


Meat


----------



## Raylander (Oct 2, 2021)

Nice little mud room project I finished up today for some repeat customers. Good folks


----------



## Raylander (Oct 2, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> Meat



? just spit up some beer


----------



## Fan Number 17 (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 2, 2021)

The one man band is happening right now


----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 2, 2021)

Maybe a video for the randomness. This fella is on point

https://youtube.com/shorts/VUNHBxAhCN8?feature=share


----------



## Resica (Oct 3, 2021)

Sassafras is coloring up in the mountains.


----------



## Resica (Oct 3, 2021)

Sign where I took pics of Chimney and steps.


----------



## Resica (Oct 3, 2021)

Another State Forest camp. Established 1930. Native trout stream in front yard.


----------



## Resica (Oct 3, 2021)

I meant 1932.


----------



## Resica (Oct 3, 2021)

Stream out front.


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 3, 2021)

I replaced my spider web knocker downer with a Joro spider web annihilator 2000


----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 3, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> I replaced my spider web knocker downer with a Joro spider web annihilator 2000
> View attachment 1107763



Killed one yesterday in Forsyth Co.


----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## georgia_home (Oct 4, 2021)

Who says there ain’t no water out here? Pumping to flood the fields for waterfowl season.

And Maybe 15-20 mulies. All does. had to super zoom in, so it’s a little grainy.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 5, 2021)

Things are a not normal today… don’t see this often.

Also, while walking today, I saw Janet. . Gov private airline servicing Area 51 and the test center. All aboard.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 5, 2021)

bear claw said:


> Saw this headed down the interstate yesterday he was hauling a Tonka truck. View attachment 1103287View attachment 1103288



 oh wait......drug test that driver ASAP!


----------



## Resica (Oct 5, 2021)

Parking for the horses and buggies at Walmart near my shop.


----------



## HarryO45 (Oct 5, 2021)

Alaskan sunset


----------



## Thunder Head (Oct 6, 2021)

El was very interested in the wolf pups playing on Tv


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 6, 2021)

This is a first. Millions of nail shot(probably over 200k on this house) and I've never seen this before.


A couple reasons it takes 1 man 5+ times as long to run trim as 2 men.

Have to have blocks to push the trim boards up against(hard to hold a 16' board level) and blocks to hold the board at the bottom. Then you have to bevel one side and set it up, mark the end bevel and take it back to the saw.





Wife came by an said the fan was too close to the fireplace. She was right. I moved it 19" back. Had to make a big reaching hole. Had to be careful not to get the blades too close to the can lights. I hate that it won't be in the center of a coffer cross.


Had to use a piece of telegram pole and a 20 ton jack to jack the beam up to get the permanent post in. The post will be wrapped above the bar.
I had ordered some 9x9 rough sawn white pine a few months ago, but still waiting on them.



I'm gonna have a lot of nail pops to fix after I'm done putting in ceiling deadwood.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 6, 2021)

thats the equivalent of a tracer… 



jiminbogart said:


> This is a first. Millions of nail shot(probably over 200k on this house) and I've never seen this before.
> View attachment 1108111
> 
> A couple reasons it takes 1 man 5+ times as long to run trim as 2 men.
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2021)

Backyard nanner tree in NEGA.


----------



## bany (Oct 7, 2021)

Western Pa Fox squirrel


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 8, 2021)

A little rain brings out the crashes… even the FD got in on the action. A full sized rig flipped. Even if you have an emergency to respond to you are not exempt from the laws of physics and nature. Too fast is too fast.


----------



## Resica (Oct 8, 2021)

Sassafras and Aspen have good color. Camp.


----------



## Resica (Oct 8, 2021)

Maple and Black birch showing some color.


----------



## Resica (Oct 8, 2021)

Ran across this guy/girl in my travels. Figured they'd be underground by now but it is still warm here.


----------



## Resica (Oct 8, 2021)

Overlook shot.


----------



## bany (Oct 8, 2021)

Resica said:


> Sassafras and Aspen have good color. Camp.View attachment 1108468


Are you snooping around for the early bear opener?


----------



## Resica (Oct 8, 2021)

bany said:


> Are you snooping around for the early bear opener?


I have a bear license. Having shot one years ago, if my buddies want to hunt them, I'm available to push them . Other than that, 1 was enough for me.


----------



## Resica (Oct 8, 2021)

Here she is. We do have a ton of bears here though.


----------



## Resica (Oct 8, 2021)

Camp tonight.


----------



## Mike 65 (Oct 9, 2021)

Youngest granddaughters homework


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 9, 2021)

Got the easy part of the coffered ceiling done.

Now I'll fill all the nail holes twice, sand, fix all the nail pops(20-25 of those) in the drywall and then run the crown.



Got all the crown measured. There are 25 coffer boxes.

Cutting the crown is the easy part. I hate nailing it up. I may nail/glue a 4 piece section together on the floor and they try to put it up as 1 piece after it dries. 



Sophie has been throwing temper tantrums when my wife leaves her alone. Today she went in her cage when my wife left. She pulled a blanket that was on top of the cage into the cage and chewed a hole in it.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 10, 2021)

Sandestin sunset over Stewart Lake…..
Sort of!

Gonna see if there are any hungry bass in there tomorrow mornin’ if the surf fishin’ is a bust!
The walkway in the middle there’s a good 8-12” under water. Must have rained something serious the last week or so. Bays basically a huge lake right now, so going to stick it out in the surf and on the lake while I’m here.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 10, 2021)

Had to make my evening run in the dark last night. Although it started with just enough of a gorgeous sky left. 

Def Leppard radio on iHeartRadio started out with a lil Quiet Riot screaming at my brain thru the ear buds ???


----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 10, 2021)

Found this on my in laws place while hunting mushrooms.


----------



## flintlock hunter (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## basstrkr (Oct 10, 2021)

A dub field is lonely place when you're only hunter and there ain't no birds.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 10, 2021)

Now for the Sandestin Sunrise!


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 10, 2021)

Nature's clean up crew taking care of an armadillo.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Oct 10, 2021)

basstrkr said:


> A dub field is lonely place when you're only hunter and there ain't no birds.


Prolly  lonely cuz dove season is over till mid Nov.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 10, 2021)

Are these edible? Asking for a friend


----------



## basstrkr (Oct 10, 2021)

bany said:


> Western Pa Fox squirrel



Nice nuts


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 11, 2021)

Traffic jams


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 11, 2021)

If you havent heard about the midwest stinkbug invasion...its seriously bad this year!  This is a rag hanging in my garage and a prybar.  Also how they are collected at the entrances and exits everywhere.  They show up every year, but this is worst I remember


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 11, 2021)

Let’s not leave out the moon….Moonset over Destin Harbor/East pass


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 11, 2021)

He was curious of what I was doing.


----------



## Resica (Oct 11, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> He was curious of what I was doing.
> View attachment 1109123


What were you doing?


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 11, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> If you havent heard about the midwest stinkbug invasion...its seriously bad this year!  This is a rag hanging in my garage and a prybar.  Also how they are collected at the entrances and exits everywhere.  They show up every year, but this is worst I remember
> View attachment 1109022View attachment 1109023View attachment 1109024View attachment 1109025


Seem like stink bugs been bad around here (NE GA) the past several years.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 11, 2021)

Resica said:


> What were you doing?



?

I might never tell


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 11, 2021)

#'s on local BBQ restaurant receipt.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 12, 2021)

Any of you gurls get in a fight at the Griffin food depot parking lot and lose their weave? Is still there if you need it


----------



## Worley (Oct 12, 2021)

Little lake Hartwell sunrise


----------



## Hickory Nut (Oct 13, 2021)

Joro spider invasion of our Crepe Myrtle


----------



## campboy (Oct 13, 2021)

Buddies


----------



## B. White (Oct 13, 2021)

I ran the saw through a bunch of 1-8" bushes/trees to clear an area next to a fence.  He ran out when I was piling brush.  Three days later he's still hanging out there.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 13, 2021)

Goot chicken !


----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 15, 2021)

As seen it Whitsburg Ga


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 15, 2021)

B. White said:


> I ran the saw through a bunch of 1-8" bushes/trees to clear an area next to a fence.  He ran out when I was piling brush.  Three days later he's still hanging out there.
> 
> View attachment 1109493


About to shed


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 16, 2021)

Lil' feller


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 17, 2021)

Three young boys sparring in the back yard under a huge water oak A scrape and licking branch is 40 yards away


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 18, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Three young boys sparring in the back yard under a huge water oak A scrape and licking branch is 40 yards away
> View attachment 1110389View attachment 1110390View attachment 1110391


I'm not highly educated, but, I only see two young guys sparring!


----------



## ryork (Oct 18, 2021)

Combine in a cotton field near Blanche, Alabama


----------



## ryork (Oct 18, 2021)

Howard's Chapel, a church built into a sandstone outcropping, Mentone AL


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 18, 2021)

ryork said:


> Howard's Chapel, a church built into a sandstone outcropping, Mentone AL
> 
> View attachment 1110495


That's cool. I see it's not too far from Little River Canyon preserve. Might need to do a road trip.


----------



## ryork (Oct 18, 2021)

4HAND said:


> That's cool. I see it's not too far from Little River Canyon preserve. Might need to do a road trip.



Yes, right up the road a piece from the park at Little River Preserve, just north of DeSoto State Park and just south of DeSoto Falls. We've got a place up there, if you come up, give me a shout!  Can wet a line or break a little bread etc!


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 18, 2021)

*
Starting  to see a little color. *


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 18, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> *View attachment 1110647
> Starting  to see a little color. *


Pretty now


----------



## Resica (Oct 18, 2021)

Some color


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 18, 2021)

Resica said:


> Some colorView attachment 1110656


Inviting road scene


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 18, 2021)

ryork said:


> Combine in a cotton field near Blanche, Alabama
> 
> 
> View attachment 1110491



That's some weird stuff happening in the sky.


----------



## ryork (Oct 18, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> That's some weird stuff happening in the sky.



I took the photo through the window riding in the wife’s car. I noticed that when I posted it, I think it’s a combination of window glare, reflections etc, and smudges on the window.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 19, 2021)

ryork said:


> Combine in a cotton field near Blanche, Alabama


Around here the spray the cotton fields with a defoliant to kill the leaves before they pick it. That cotton still looks green.


----------



## bear claw (Oct 19, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> That's some weird stuff happening in the sky.


Ghost riders in the sky.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 19, 2021)

Poured the shop slab yesterday. They were still finishing when I left at 2300 hours. I told them to pour it dry. The last of the 5 trucks was too wet.

 
Clear pressure treated for the front porches(I stickered it up to dry) and clear T&G bead board for the kitchen ceiling. I need 57 more 5/4x6x10 treated and 15 more 1x4x12' bead board. I went through a new 120 piece bundle of premium 5/4x6x10' and only found 8 good boards. The 12' and 16' premium boards were a lot better.


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 19, 2021)

bear claw said:


> Ghost riders in the sky.


Their hooves were on fire,their hot breath you could feel


----------



## basstrkr (Oct 19, 2021)

5 TRUCKS??!!!


----------



## HarryO45 (Oct 19, 2021)

Deep PurpleSmoke on the Hootch


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 19, 2021)

I done went green


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 19, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1110770
> I done went green


Like charging a Tesla with a big ole diesel generator,,,,,,


----------



## Resica (Oct 19, 2021)

Guy jack knifed the hay load.


----------



## TheWildLife (Oct 19, 2021)

Thank goodness for label makers!


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 19, 2021)

TheWildLife said:


> Thank goodness for label makers!View attachment 1110804


You got me twitching


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2021)

Coming along


----------



## Big7 (Oct 19, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> Deep PurpleView attachment 1110731Smoke on the Hootch


Smoke On The Water ?


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 19, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Coming along
> View attachment 1110816


What are the chances of them getting ripe enough to eat?


----------



## Big7 (Oct 19, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> What are the chances of them getting ripe enough to eat?


I'm still on what is it?


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 19, 2021)

Big7 said:


> I'm still on what is it?


Bunch of baby nanners


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> What are the chances of them getting ripe enough to eat?


Not good. Same thing happened last year. The cooler temps will stop growth.


----------



## Resica (Oct 19, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not good. Same thing happened last year. The cooler temps will stop growth.


What if you tented them and gave them a little heat?


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 19, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not good. Same thing happened last year. The cooler temps will stop growth.


My late father in law had an Aunt
Who lived in Tennile many years ago. This Aunt had bananas and pulled the green ones right before frost and hung them up in her attic. He said she sometimes had bananas for Christmas from her plants. He said she also dug up one side of the plants, laid them over, and covered them with mulch and dirt. In the early spring she dug them up,set them upright and they took off again. All second hand info, might work.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2021)

Resica said:


> What if you tented them and gave them a little heat?


The trees are abot 20 ft tall.


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 19, 2021)

'55 Packard.  A man I'm doing some work for restored this beautiful car!


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 19, 2021)

basstrkr said:


> 5 TRUCKS??!!!



Yep. 45 yards.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 19, 2021)

Wide open spaces…


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 20, 2021)

Finished slab for the shop in. 40'x68'. it will be 12' framed walls on top of the 14" block knee walls. Five 10'x12' bay doors.

Now I need to round up a couple framers to give me a hand getting it framed.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 20, 2021)

Just before dark last night they are slinging the dust and cutting beans as fast as they can.

Then just a minute ago I look out from the kitchen table and see the full moon still hanging over their equipment. 

Man I love this stuff


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 20, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Finished slab for the shop in. 4'x68'. it will be 12' framed walls on top of the 14" block knee walls. Five 10'x12' by doors.
> 
> Now I need to round up a couple framers to give me a hand getting it framed.
> 
> View attachment 1110921


If it wasn't so far away, I'd be glad to come give you a days labor ?
I'm still framing solo right now.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 20, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> If it wasn't so far away, I'd be glad to come give you a days labor ?



I sure thought about you. Upson is a long drive.


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 20, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Finished slab for the shop in. 4'x68'. it will be 12' framed walls on top of the 14" block knee walls. Five 10'x12' by doors.
> 
> Now I need to round up a couple framers to give me a hand getting it framed.
> 
> View attachment 1110921


Its 4 feet wide and 68 feet long?


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 20, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> Its 4 feet wide and 68 feet long?




It's designed to be able to sweep up with 1 pass of the push broom. I ain't dumb.


----------



## Mike 65 (Oct 20, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> It's designed to be able to sweep up with 1 pass of the push broom. I ain't dumb.



Smart man!


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 20, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> It's designed to be able to sweep up with 1 pass of the push broom. I ain't dumb.


That's a great idea!  But I only have a regular broom so I'm going to pour mine ten inches wide by sixty eight feet long.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 20, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> Its 4 feet wide and 68 feet long?


Jim’s new truck


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 21, 2021)

are you lookin at me?

and some history


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 21, 2021)

Lugging the North Georgia mountains in a 1993 International 4700 pulling a 16ft trailer. I was upshifting and downshifting like an Indy car driver


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 22, 2021)

Got the crown measured for the basement. The little block is the great room. Only thing not on the list is  the bathroom. Need to run the shower tile first. Two windows and two exterior doors.

I'll set the interior doors and run the base after I acid stain the floor. 

 
Found the rod for the lazer. I must have set it on my truck. It fell off and I ran it over.


----------



## ryork (Oct 22, 2021)

Chipmunk on a rock


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 22, 2021)

I thought this is cool. It a well that's over 100 years old at a family member's hunting camp. The rocks above ground are not that old.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 22, 2021)

Also visited my Grandaddy's old camp. I haven't been there in probably 35 years.
This is all that's left. Just a pile of rusted tin & cypress boards. 


I took this old board. I thought if I ever do get some hunting land I'll make a sign out of this.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 22, 2021)

4HAND said:


> I thought this is cool. It a well that's over 100 years old at a family member's hunting camp. The rocks above ground are not that old.View attachment 1111355View attachment 1111356



Comes complete with bullfrog too! Some of the sweetest water I ever drank from was out of one of them in a galvanized bucket.


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 22, 2021)

4HAND said:


> I thought this is cool. It a well that's over 100 years old at a family member's hunting camp. The rocks above ground are not that old.View attachment 1111355View attachment 1111356


Is the water good?


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 22, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> Is the water good?


I'm assuming it is. However, they have a 2" well about 50 ft from it that is their water source.


----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 23, 2021)

Lake West Point today


----------



## Big7 (Oct 23, 2021)

PaPa's little Rascals. ?


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 24, 2021)

The beginnings of a swamp entrance. It will be flip flop passable.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> The beginnings of a swamp entrance. It will be flip flop passable. View attachment 1111736




Everything is flip flop and barefoot passable.


Once.


----------



## Stroker (Oct 24, 2021)

C5-M Super Galaxy on approach to Robins AFB. Sure do miss the sound of the old TF-39 engines, didn't even have to look up to know what was flying over.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 24, 2021)

spent a lot of time living under one of their main approach and takeoff flight paths back in the day.

they are pretty cool.



Stroker said:


> C5-M Super Galaxy on approach to Robins AFB. Sure do miss the sound of the old TF-39 engines, didn't even have to look up to know what was flying over.View attachment 1111745


----------



## ryork (Oct 24, 2021)

I believe this is called a closed bottle gentian


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 24, 2021)

Did some work in the backyard
The scrape is still worked regularly

My feeder is doing its job as usual

Stinker got my fig tree.


----------



## skiff20 (Oct 24, 2021)

That is the best feeder I have seen on this forum


----------



## Big7 (Oct 24, 2021)

skiff20 said:


> That is the best feeder I have seen on this forum


Mama would argue her Azaleas. ?
I know what you mean tho.


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 26, 2021)

The view in Sky Valley!


----------



## Fan Number 17 (Oct 26, 2021)

The Ogeechee in the evening.


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 26, 2021)

Fan Number 17 said:


> View attachment 1112274The Ogeechee in the evening.


Redbreast Central


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 27, 2021)

Something bad happened


----------



## B. White (Oct 27, 2021)

Never seen one of these, but it was easy on the first attempt vs. the old crack and pick method.


----------



## TheWildLife (Oct 27, 2021)

Retention pond cutting NASCAR style.....counterclockwise with high bank turns


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 27, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Something bad happened View attachment 1112372


Costly too


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 27, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> Costly too


A bit. You can’t tell from the pic, but those bolts sticking up were twisted as well. Something went through that head besides cotton.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 27, 2021)

I use to hunt Illinois a lot. The farmer, whose land we were hunting, was combining corn and ran over a deer. Made a mess in the combine.


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 27, 2021)

skiff20 said:


> That is the best feeder I have seen on this forum


She's about 5ft across and the canopy is over 100 ft across. It drops a massive amount if acorns


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 27, 2021)

skiff20 said:


> That is the best feeder I have seen on this forum


This was 1 hour ago. 9 deer total were eating under her. The topr right corner is one limb


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Oct 27, 2021)

TheWildLife said:


> Retention pond cutting NASCAR style.....counterclockwise with high bank turnsView attachment 1112376


This is the way!


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 27, 2021)

Saw this guy run across the road this morning in Watkinsville. Around 0800. Heavy traffic for school. He almost got hit from each direction.

I pulled over and loaded him up. His leather collar had a brass tag with the owner's name, city(Statham) and home & cell number.

I called both numbers and texted the cell. I got a response via text saying that it was the man's nephews dog and he lived nearby and I would get a call shortly.

Get a call from the owner's brother and we agree to meet up at Quik Trip. The dog rides standing in my lap on the way there. Great dog.

It was difficult to read the brass tag(it was riveted flat to the collar) and I wanted to take the collar off to read it, but I learned on GON that I would go to jail for 30 years for removing a collar.

I was hoping I didn't mess up someone's squirrel hunt.

Met the guy and he took the dog. Beautiful dog. Sweet as could be. 

Before we started driving:



At QT:


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 28, 2021)

Power outage this morning. I woke up sometime early this morning and realized it was off, but we doin great. Got portable light, hot coffee, and even had 2 fried eggs. Let's see the millenials top that?


----------



## livinoutdoors (Oct 28, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Saw this guy run across the road this morning in Watkinsville. Around 0800. Heavy traffic for school. He almost got hit from each direction.
> 
> I pulled over and loaded him up. His leather collar had a brass tag with the owner's name, city(Statham) and home & cell number.
> 
> ...


Good on you sir!
By the by, whos that really old guy riding in the truck??


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 28, 2021)

livinoutdoors said:


> Good on you sir!
> By the by, whos that really old guy riding in the truck??



Homeless guy. He almost got hit by a car chasing the dog.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Oct 28, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Homeless guy. He almost got hit by a car chasing the dog.


???? looks like a handful!


----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 28, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Saw this guy run across the road this morning in Watkinsville. Around 0800. Heavy traffic for school. He almost got hit from each direction.
> 
> I pulled over and loaded him up. His leather collar had a brass tag with the owner's name, city(Statham) and home & cell number.
> 
> ...


Good job. It’s comforting to know there’s still some good people in this world.


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 28, 2021)

Power outage doesn't always mean a day off ?


----------



## Resica (Oct 28, 2021)

Cockbird this afternoon!


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 28, 2021)

Resica said:


> Cockbird!View attachment 1112591


Only way he’d be prettier is in a roasting pan.


----------



## Resica (Oct 28, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> Only way he’d be prettier is in a roasting pan.


And with a more clear picture


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 28, 2021)

Got a lil keel from my FIL that passed away. It was his great great grandfather’s 60 gallon syrup pot


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 28, 2021)

Yesterday morning.


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 28, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Yesterday morning. View attachment 1112616


My sunrise yesterday looked real similar to that. Love that pink color.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 28, 2021)

In my shooting house. Bagworm moth?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 28, 2021)

4HAND said:


> In my shooting house. Bagworm moth?
> View attachment 1112620



Been years since I have seen one of those. They used to load up on our evergreen trees in Alabama.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 28, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Been years since I have seen one of those. They used to load up on our evergreen trees in Alabama.


I think it's the first I've ever seen.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 28, 2021)

4HAND said:


> I think it's the first I've ever seen.



I peeled many of those apart as a kid looking for the worm and never found it. Try it. It's like a super thick cotton on the inside.


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 28, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> View attachment 1112649



Early Thanksgiving? You have got to be kidding! ?


----------



## MX5HIGH (Oct 28, 2021)

I heard a pecking noise outside.  By the time I realized it was coming from the patio it was too late.  The woodpecker had already put a hole in the pergola.


----------



## basstrkr (Oct 28, 2021)

Years ago I had one pecking my masonite siding. I shewed him away a few times. A few days later I found him in the yard dear with a price of siding hung in his throat. natural justice.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 28, 2021)

You deef if it did that before you realized it LOL


----------



## basstrkr (Oct 29, 2021)

Its very symmetrical. Quality work.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 29, 2021)

Here’s what a OCD 13 year old mower looks like.


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 29, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> Here’s what a OCD 13 year old mower looks like.
> View attachment 1112772


I’m starting to twitch


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 29, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> Here’s what a OCD 13 year old mower looks like.
> View attachment 1112772


That just ain't natural


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 29, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> Here’s what a OCD 13 year old mower looks like.
> View attachment 1112772


I've got one just like it minus the bagger that's about six years old. It has an ecosystem of stuff growing on it.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 29, 2021)

Erl change time


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 29, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> I’m starting to twitch



Yeah. That water hose by the garbage can!


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 29, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Yeah. That water hose by the garbage can!


Good eye


----------



## Hickory Nut (Oct 29, 2021)

Picked up this USA made Sharpfinger on eBay.  Gave it to my son.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## 4HAND (Oct 29, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> Here’s what a OCD 13 year old mower looks like.
> View attachment 1112772


Unbelievable. Wow.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 29, 2021)

This Stromboli was delicious.................
Until I found the hair. ??


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 29, 2021)

Let's Go Brandon......


----------



## Big7 (Oct 29, 2021)

^^^^^^^^^^^

I got 30$ today.
9 and 1/3 gallons.


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 29, 2021)

Big7 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> I got 30$ today.
> 9 and 1/3 gallons.



I remember $.25 every day price. $.15-$.18 gas wars


----------



## Resica (Oct 29, 2021)

4HAND said:


> This Stromboli was delicious.................
> Until I found the hair. ??
> View attachment 1112800


Brunette, nice!!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 29, 2021)

Resica said:


> Brunette, nice!!


??


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 29, 2021)

Pew pew !


----------



## Resica (Oct 29, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Let's Go Brandon......
> View attachment 1112801


Not bad. I paid 3.56 today.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 29, 2021)

The award winning turf days are over.


----------



## Resica (Oct 29, 2021)

I think I see 6 very wet turkeys. I counted 11. Picture stinks again.


----------



## Resica (Oct 29, 2021)

My bear on the wall at camp.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 29, 2021)

4HAND said:


> This Stromboli was delicious.................
> Until I found the hair. ??
> View attachment 1112800



My luck it would be the last bite and halfway down my throat when I felt it on my lips and pulled on it. No stromboli in stomach anymore


----------



## Jeepnfish (Oct 29, 2021)

I know it's Halloween but this vulture on my shop roof today was a little creepy.


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 29, 2021)

Jeepnfish said:


> I know it's Halloween but this vulture on my shop roof today was a little creepy.
> View attachment 1112846


Hope he don’t like the neighborhood!


----------



## TheWildLife (Oct 29, 2021)

December 31, 2020 on Fie Top Road, Maggie Valley, NC. Saw 8 of them that morning. Came right by cabin. NCHillbilly, you've probably seen them also.....great animals, on the hoof and and the grill!


----------



## TheWildLife (Oct 29, 2021)

One of my grandpups. She can be a handful! But a fantastic dog.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 29, 2021)

It's a wonder they didn't eat my buddy up when he mowed past them Wed. Twice.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 29, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> My luck it would be the last bite and halfway down my throat when I felt it on my lips and pulled on it. No stromboli in stomach anymore


??


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## o2bfishin (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 29, 2021)

Finally trimming the windows in the stairwell.

Had to build a scaffold. Old school. Not that new high tech scaffold Naildriver uses. 

Some dummy forgot that the wall those windows are in was balloon framed with 2x8 instead of 2x6 like the rest of the house. That same dummy framed the house and is trimming it. I'll have to extended the jambs 1-1/2".


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 30, 2021)

Stormy afternoon with tornado warnings ruined the evening hunt but made for a nice sunset in Pike County IL


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 30, 2021)

Stormy skies


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 30, 2021)

Nearly puked a few times hunting even up to 1/2 mile away from a huge hog farm with this Olympic sized hog waste pool. 
However hunting down wind from this farm jammed up every deer nose in the area.


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 30, 2021)

MX5HIGH said:


> I heard a pecking noise outside.  By the time I realized it was coming from the patio it was too late.  The woodpecker had already put a hole in the pergola.
> 
> View attachment 1112657View attachment 1112658


They're faster than a bit brace


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 30, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Finally trimming the windows in the stairwell.
> 
> Had to build a scaffold. Old school. Not that new high tech scaffold Naildriver uses.
> I still work off stuff like that quite often ? View attachment 1112891View attachment 1112889
> ...


----------



## Resica (Oct 30, 2021)

Found a Larch(Tamarack). First one I've seen up near camp. Deciduous conifer.


----------



## Resica (Oct 30, 2021)

American Chestnut on the property with color.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 30, 2021)

Vegan platter


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## naildrvr (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## basstrkr (Oct 30, 2021)

4HAND said:


> This Stromboli was delicious.................
> Until I found the hair. ??
> View attachment 1112800



I guess it couldn't be one of yours?


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 30, 2021)

basstrkr said:


> I guess it couldn't be one of yours?


Impossible.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 30, 2021)

TheWildLife said:


> December 31, 2020 on Fie Top Road, Maggie Valley, NC. Saw 8 of them that morning. Came right by cabin. NCHillbilly, you've probably seen them also.....great animals, on the hoof and and the grill! View attachment 1112848


Yep, see them often. Fie Top is just a few minutes drive from here.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 30, 2021)

My little Buck sitting up. He's a trip.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 30, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep, see them often. Fie Top is just a few minutes drive from here.



Is there a hunting season on them? Are there big bulls?


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 30, 2021)

basstrkr said:


> I guess it couldn't be one of yours?



Could be just a thread from where his jorts are unraveling.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 30, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Could be just a thread from where his jorts are unraveling.


Don't you have some jambs that need extending?


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 30, 2021)

This lil guy had his luckiest unlucky day. Spotted him from the cab of a very large piece of earth moving equipment after I dug his home up. Got a pass. Picked him up and relocated him. 

Be a good one next year.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 30, 2021)

Duval Co Florida Veterans Memorial Wall @ TIAA Bank Field


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 31, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Is there a hunting season on them? Are there big bulls?


Not yet, but there will probably be a limited lottery draw hunt in the next few years. And yes, there are some enormous bulls.


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 31, 2021)

The main reason I hunt.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 31, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1113215


What is that used for?


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 31, 2021)

Big7 said:


> What is that used for?


When put in water it produces acetylene. It was used in miners lights they strapped to their head.

Watching the process made me realize those miners had ten times the guts I have. No way I would strap a bomb to my head and go to work.

A buddy and I both inherited our fathers homestead and they are fulll of crazy and dangerous stuff. I have DDT and he had this can sitting on the shelf. We share our finds as we dig into the spaces. Not knowing what this stuff can do could be dangerous just chunked in the garbage. Our fathers were neighbors and both have garages full of cool chemicals.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 31, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> When put in water it produces acetylene. It was used in miners lights they strapped to their head.
> 
> Watching the process made me realize those miners had ten times the guts I have. No way I would strap a bomb to my head and go to work.
> 
> A buddy and I both inherited our fathers homestead and they are fulll of crazy and dangerous stuff. I have DDT and he had this can sitting on the shelf. We share our finds as we dig into the spaces. Not knowing what this stuff can do could be dangerous just chunked in the garbage. Our fathers were neighbors and both have garages full of cool chemicals.


Yeah.. And some of the old toolmakers used white lead to lubricate tight dowel pins and tool post bushings.

Maybe THAT'S what happened to me. ?


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 31, 2021)

Big7 said:


> Yeah.. And some of the old toolmakers used white lead to lubricate tight dowel pins and tool post bushings.
> 
> Maybe THAT'S what happened to me. ?


I have 100’s of spools of soldier that are lead still down in the garage. Lots of old asbestos heat shields. These old homesteads are full of this stuff. I will have to look into white lead,
Probably down there as well.


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 31, 2021)

Big7 said:


> Yeah.. And some of the old toolmakers used white lead to lubricate tight dowel pins and tool post bushings.
> 
> Maybe THAT'S what happened to me. ?


We used white lead in the Navy to make gaskets on machinery. White lead was what made paint good before the EPA banned it.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 31, 2021)

I yelled DONT!
they yelled TOO LATE! 
not really… 

they sure stood out


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 31, 2021)

Was perusing some old photos earlier, 14 years ago I could do no wrong.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 1, 2021)

This one certain ridge has a lot of hickory trees with burls on them. Don’t know why. Me and my buddies, when out hunting in different spots, will often meet up at ”The long Tom “ tree.Its hard to miss it.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 1, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1113215


That goes in one of these....I swore I'd never where one


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 2, 2021)

To set 4hand's mind at ease, here are the stairwell windows that had the short jambs.

Still need to be caulked and painted. With my Rooster Todd_ish _skill set as a trim carpenter I have had to develop an expertise in caulking and painting.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 2, 2021)

Here's my pre dywall punch list.



The item by my finger is to check all the header heights.


The framers had 3 headers in the basement that needed furring down. All were for double hung doors.

I got two of the 3 before drywall. Missed the third. I realized that when I was painting. I hope CMP1 doesn't see this from the band. That looks out of level.





What really makes it bad is that I furred this opening down in the same room on the opposite wall. This is the north wing of the house and those are the manifolds for the master bathroom.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 2, 2021)

Done trimming the basement(basically crown and stair skirt boards).

After I acid stain the floors I'll add the doors, base and tile the shower. Waiting on the cabinets too.

Did a 2 piece crown in the bathroom so I have something to kill the tile into.


----------



## Iwannashoot (Nov 2, 2021)

Sunrise at Lake Talquin


----------



## marknga (Nov 2, 2021)

Halloween egging


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2021)

Halloween at the beach.


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 2, 2021)

Halloween in Highlands, N.C.


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 3, 2021)

I am so thankful that I get to look at these beautiful mountains every day! The tallest one here is Pollywog Knob.


----------



## Buck70 (Nov 3, 2021)

I miss 'em


----------



## Resica (Nov 3, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> I am so thankful that I get to look at these beautiful mountains every day! The tallest one here is Pollywog Knob.  View attachment 1114072


How tall Doug?


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 3, 2021)

Resica said:


> How tall Doug?


That one may not even be 3000 feet.  But we do have some as high as 4000 feet.


----------



## Resica (Nov 3, 2021)

We don't. High peaks down your way and up in New England. In our state, I think the highest is not much over 3,000. Beautiful pic Doug!! Thanks! I wouldn't want to climb it.


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 3, 2021)

Resica said:


> We don't. High peaks down your way and up in New England. In our state, I think the highest is not much over 3,000. Beautiful pic Doug!! Thanks! I wouldn't want to climb it.


I have been all over that one and have killed quiet a few turkeys on it.


----------



## B. White (Nov 3, 2021)

Little four pointer passing through the turnips.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 3, 2021)

IIRC, this is a parade for the Braves after the '95 WS win. The white boy standing up behind the cheer leaders is GON Forum member Smitty.



While taking a phone pic of that pic I ran across these:

Working fire on a 1 story frame. We were first in(we were first in most times). I always the nozzle man. We did an interior attack and put that fully involved jewel out.

At our firehouse, 16 on Simpson Road, we had around 120 working structure fires per year. It was a lot of fun.



I'm not sure who that is on the porch. We are already inside and knocking it down. That was the type of fire that was so hot that you had to put your mask and gloves on in the middle of the street with you back to the fire.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Nov 3, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Halloween at the beach.
> View attachment 1113819


Very nice!!!


----------



## MX5HIGH (Nov 3, 2021)

Finally


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 4, 2021)

your picture in a cereal box! Nice. Stay away from milk cartons.. oh wait… they don’t do those any more. 

do they?



MX5HIGH said:


> Finally
> 
> View attachment 1114174


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 7, 2021)

Another vegan meal


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## georgia_home (Nov 7, 2021)

Yeah, I know where they live, but you gotta get A tag to be legal, it’s a Huge long shot. And … it’s fed land. So… you can’t shoot there anyway .


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 7, 2021)

Empty. 2nd mile long of empty auto transport?


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 9, 2021)

Some more mountain scenery!


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 9, 2021)

These are gooooood!


----------



## Bigga Trust (Nov 9, 2021)

Old papers i found in box that i saved


----------



## Bigga Trust (Nov 9, 2021)

Better


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 10, 2021)

The front of a lot I recently bought


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 10, 2021)

Gas station chicken tenders and biscuit... Turns out it was a blueberry biscuit


----------



## Mars (Nov 10, 2021)

Got some replacement parts installed.


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 10, 2021)

Mars said:


> Got some replacement parts installed.
> View attachment 1115899


Whoa man, That's getting serious right there


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 11, 2021)

Changed out the material on my little duck boat. Have to finish the back.


----------



## cracker4112 (Nov 11, 2021)

Mixed bag from my KS trip


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## doenightmare (Nov 11, 2021)

Bullet hole in my motel room bathroom door stuffed with toilet paper.


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 11, 2021)

Paint shortage is real


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 11, 2021)

doenightmare said:


> Bullet hole in my motel room bathroom door stuffed with toilet paper.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1116107


Looks like the kind of classy places they used to put us up in back when I was playing music on the road. Ain't gonna find no concierge there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 11, 2021)

doenightmare said:


> Bullet hole in my motel room bathroom door stuffed with toilet paper.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1116107


?


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 11, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1116108
> Paint shortage is real


Let's Go Brandon!!!!


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 11, 2021)

Another Vegan meal


----------



## notnksnemor (Nov 11, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> Another Vegan meal View attachment 1116124



You're going to get a yeast infection.


----------



## ryork (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## fireman32 (Nov 11, 2021)

Ole Deere got a little warm.


----------



## basstrkr (Nov 11, 2021)

Brakes are good tires are fair.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 12, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Ole Deere got a little warm.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 12, 2021)

Putting in the bead board ceiling in the kitchen.

I was hoping the flooring nailer would work(it will pull the boards together) but it scars the boards.

Had to go old school with wedges. Some boards take 25 minutes or so. There are 85 boards.

I primed and painted them before install.


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## fishfryer (Nov 12, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Ole Deere got a little warm.View attachment 1116204


Bet you could get a deal on it!


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 12, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Putting in the bead board ceiling in the kitchen.
> 
> I was hoping the flooring nailer would work(it will pull the boards together) but it scars the boards.
> 
> ...


I think I would rather old school it than hold that flooring nailer up all day. Can’t wait to see this place finished!


----------



## Resica (Nov 12, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Ole Deere got a little warm.View attachment 1116204


Yikes.  Saw a big Deere the other day harvesting bean. Steel wheels,no rubber tires. Mennonites. No pic.


----------



## Resica (Nov 12, 2021)

Pitch pine at camp.


----------



## Resica (Nov 12, 2021)

Brookie stream up here in the mountains. Comes out of a swamp.


----------



## Resica (Nov 12, 2021)

Relaxing at camp! Might snow Sunday PM. Won't be here.


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 12, 2021)

Mighty purty


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 13, 2021)

I'll be laying some pipe this weekend.

$965. for three 18" x 20' sticks. That stuff used to be cheap. There is a "resin shortage" supposedly. They pulled this pipe from someone else's order.



Tag say's "SLOEJO". Florida tag. Must be a UGA student.
I wonder if it's a comment on Biden?


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Stang (Nov 13, 2021)

A lot of competition for one small possum


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 13, 2021)

Akerns, lots of’m under one tree in the yatd


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 13, 2021)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1116422


What’s that mean


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 13, 2021)

Resica said:


> Brookie stream up here in the mountains. Comes out of a swamp.View attachment 1116324View attachment 1116327


Looks like a great place to spend some time!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 13, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> What’s that mean


Probably something like he's a senile old fool who after 40+ years in politics is being led around by a bunch of left wing commies?

And is an absolute failure? 

But's Probably Jimmy Carter's favorite president?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 13, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Probably something like he's a senile old fool who after 40+ years in politics is being led around by a bunch of left wing commies?
> 
> And is an absolute failure?
> 
> But's Probably Jimmy Carter's favorite president?


Lol!!! Jimmy is glad Joe took the weight off him!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 13, 2021)

Friend was hunting OTG this am and a big limb fell from above and missed him but bent his scope with a direct hit, ending  our hunt. I told him he was still deadly from 5-10 ft but he wasn't buying it.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 13, 2021)

The Good Lord was looking out for him. 
Sounds like a close call.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## fireman32 (Nov 15, 2021)

Number 3 head on a 9965 cotton picker started making a noise.  Pulled the gear box and the shaft stayed in the head. That’s not spose’d to happen.


----------



## M80 (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Jimmypop (Nov 15, 2021)

I finally got my new rifle ready for some action. About 10 minutes after the first picture a deer stepped out of the woods about 100 yards away. Here's  one of it's hams ready for the smoker.


----------



## ryork (Nov 16, 2021)

A lizard on a fishing pole, trying to warm up in the sun I guess, was cold that morning


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 16, 2021)

Kroger points


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 16, 2021)

Surprise on the back 40. Wonder if I can make it produce real groceries next year?


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 16, 2021)

Didn’t remember which of these I posted, if any. It’s like coastal Georgia, pines and farmland Comes to the edge of wetland. Than sounds and salt water. Except.. no gators and no moc’s


----------



## dixiecutter (Nov 17, 2021)

Jr. Taking the "can you get us back to the truck" test.


----------



## dixiecutter (Nov 17, 2021)

Here's me wishing he'd stop growing up


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 17, 2021)

dixiecutter said:


> Here's me wishing he'd stop growing upView attachment 1117231View attachment 1117232


Blink twice & he'll be graduating. 
My son's senior pic.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 17, 2021)

dixiecutter said:


> Jr. Taking the "can you get us back to the truck" test.View attachment 1117228


Well.......................................Did he pass?


----------



## dixiecutter (Nov 17, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> Well.......................................Did he pass?


Yeah he did. He'll be a woodsman.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 17, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Blink twice & he'll be graduating.
> My son's senior pic.
> View attachment 1117247


Is he still playing hoops?


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 17, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Is he still playing hoops?


Yes sir. This is his last (senior) season.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 17, 2021)

Omni Resort in Orlando.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 17, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Yes sir. This is his last (senior) season.



Is he going to college or is he going to UF?


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 17, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Omni Resort in Orlando.



Nice food plots!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 17, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Is he going to college or is he going to UF?


?


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 17, 2021)

He's going to college. Not sure where yet.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 17, 2021)

4HAND said:


> He's going to college. Not sure where yet.



Is he going to play basketball?


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 17, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Is he going to play basketball?


I doubt it.


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 18, 2021)

Pray for me....


----------



## Mars (Nov 18, 2021)

Feisty little booger


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 18, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Pray for me....
> View attachment 1117512


Lock and load as if you were driving through Atlanta


----------



## buckmanmike (Nov 18, 2021)

That aint no mower.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Nov 18, 2021)

This was this past weekend at Russell Regional Airport in my hometown, Rome.  This picture was taken with my phone before I started a 6 hour session of “Pictures with Santa“ for families and their children by my professional photographer.  It was a fun day.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 19, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Lock and load as if you were driving through Atlanta


At least you won't get arrested in Atlanta for having a gun in your car. You will in Chicago. I hate that place.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 19, 2021)

Resica said:


> Brookie stream up here in the mountains. Comes out of a swamp.View attachment 1116324View attachment 1116327


Good looking country up there! How are y'alls hemlocks faring?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 19, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> At least you won't get arrested in Atlanta for having a gun in your car. You will in Chicago. I hate that place.


My dad lived there for five years, worst city I have ever visited!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 19, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> My dad lived there for five years, worst city I have ever visited!


I've been there once. That was one time too many.


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 19, 2021)

kubotaorange76 said:


> View attachment 1117096


Yikes....where's the safety guy?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 19, 2021)

dwhee87 said:


> Yikes....where's the safety guy?


Standing on the forklift ?


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 19, 2021)

kubotaorange76 said:


> Probably out with covid
> 
> Look closely at the right elevator tower also....
> 
> ...


Looks like it's bulging on one side..?


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 19, 2021)

While driving on US19 a truck ahead of me kicked up a chunk of wood.

I can't repeat what the guy riding shotgun said.  ??


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 19, 2021)

4HAND said:


> While driving on US19 a truck ahead of me kicked up a chunk of wood.
> View attachment 1117743
> I can't repeat what the guy riding shotgun said.  ??


Few choice words?


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 19, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> Few choice words?


Yes. Some of which were in the form of a question.

He was looking at me when it hit. ??


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 19, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Yes. Some of which were in the form of a question.
> 
> He was looking at me when it hit. ??


He was a little startled you might say.


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 19, 2021)

4HAND said:


> While driving on US19 a truck ahead of me kicked up a chunk of wood.
> View attachment 1117743
> I can't repeat what the guy riding shotgun said.  ??


Don’t you got a siren like Starski and Hutch you toss on the roof and give chase? Kinda disappointed


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 19, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> Don’t you got a siren like Starski and Hutch you toss on the roof and give chase? Kinda disappointed


Wasn't his fault. Didn't come from his truck, came from the roadway.
Sorry to disappoint. ??


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 19, 2021)

City F.D. ladder truck


----------



## Resica (Nov 19, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Good looking country up there! How are y'alls hemlocks faring?


Some ok, some not so good. I know the ones close to home have the adelgid . Up here they seem ok for now. Gypsy moths are a problem again. May hire an outfit to spray with a helicopter this coming spring. They completely defoliated our trees probably 10 years ago, many died. They are back.


----------



## Resica (Nov 19, 2021)

Temps. Inside and outside the cabin now.


----------



## campboy (Nov 19, 2021)

After years of driving a Silverado I sold it and got my old huntin buggy runnin


----------



## fireman32 (Nov 19, 2021)

Lack of grease is a bad thing.


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 19, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Lock and load as if you were driving through Atlanta


Unfortunately I had to rely on karate chops. It's against the law to protect yourself in Chicago, so my glock 20 and the PSA dog faced pony soldier pistol stayed home


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 19, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Unfortunately I had to rely on karate chops. It's against the law to protect yourself in Chicago, so my glock 20 and the PSA dog faced pony soldier pistol stayed home



A good Judy chop goes a long way.


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 19, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> A good Judy chop goes a long way.


Regular can of baccer? No sez I


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## fireman32 (Nov 19, 2021)

Calm before the storm.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Nov 20, 2021)

Groom’s cake at my son’s wedding.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 20, 2021)

Posted a pic of gas price at this particular convenience store in Orlando last summer.
Was back last week & took another pic. 
Ridiculous!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 20, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Posted a pic of gas price at this particular convenience store in Orlando last summer.
> Was back last week & took another pic.
> Ridiculous!
> View attachment 1117928



Was that down by Universal?


----------



## Resica (Nov 20, 2021)

Some logging goin on.


----------



## Resica (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 20, 2021)

Resica said:


> View attachment 1117973



That's a very controversial subject around here during deer season.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 20, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Was that down by Universal?


I think so. Right by a Carrabas Restaurant.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 20, 2021)

4HAND said:


> I think so. Right by a Carrabas Restaurant.


On Vineland.


----------



## Resica (Nov 20, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> That's a very controversial subject around here during deer season.


First day of Bear today. Buck starts next Saturday. Not sure if they're still cutting or not.


----------



## Shadow11 (Nov 20, 2021)

Pumping gas in hall county a few minutes ago...


----------



## Mars (Nov 20, 2021)

Fusion on bottom, artificial disc on top.


----------



## Resica (Nov 20, 2021)

Shadow11 said:


> Pumping gas in hall county a few minutes ago...
> View attachment 1118008


I'll take that. 3.63 yesterday.


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 20, 2021)

Resica said:


> I'll take that. 3.63 yesterday.


I’d rather have mean tweets and $2.00 gas myself


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 20, 2021)

4.05 for regular here…

east coasters have it pretty good … except in the dem places… 

last week on hunting trip , Thur nov 11th





Resica said:


> I'll take that. 3.63 yesterday.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 20, 2021)

Mars said:


> Fusion on bottom, artificial disc on top.View attachment 1118010



Ouch! Is that a epideral?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 20, 2021)

4HAND said:


> On Vineland.



That's been going on for 30 years. There have been multiple gouging suits against them and it never sticks. First amendment rights. They didn't have to buy the gas there and should have looked at the price before pumping. Lots of foreigners renting cars for vacation and don't know either way.


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 20, 2021)

River Street Savannah


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 20, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> That's been going on for 30 years. There have been multiple gouging suits against them and it never sticks. First amendment rights. They didn't have to buy the gas there and should have looked at the price before pumping. Lots of foreigners renting cars for vacation and don't know either way.


Ridiculous.


----------



## Mars (Nov 20, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Ouch! Is that a epideral?


 That x-ray was taken during surgery when I had that artificial disc put in.


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 22, 2021)

Excellent vegan eats!


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 22, 2021)

Yahoo’s already starting to lower them!


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 22, 2021)

Weird thing here in Richmond Hill.  We are in an area called buckhead and there are areas inside called Sandy Springs, Chastain, John’s ferry etc.


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 22, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1118328
> View attachment 1118329Weird thing here in Richmond Hill.  We are in an area called buckhead and there are areas inside called Sandy Springs, Chastain, John’s ferry etc.


Same demographics?


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 22, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Same demographics?


Nope!


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 23, 2021)

I think I like the 1/16 veneers and 3/4 plywood they use to ship flooring as much as the floor. No idea what to do with them.


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Fan Number 17 (Nov 26, 2021)

Starting to restock.


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 29, 2021)

Not a fan of getting glued hardwoods off a slab foundation.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 29, 2021)

Cousin's pup.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 29, 2021)

That professional grade is rough!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Red dirt clod (Nov 29, 2021)

That looks like a pain.


----------



## Mike 65 (Nov 29, 2021)

Gotta love some adds


----------



## basstrkr (Nov 29, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> Not a fan of getting glued hardwoods off a slab foundation. View attachment 1119633




LOL. Are those hammer marks?


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 29, 2021)

basstrkr said:


> LOL. Are those hammer marks?


No, it’s glued so well the concrete was lifting with the wood. I had to knerf it to help with that, but will need to fill the divots.
Never had one so well stuck, usually just get the crow bar under it and the whole board lifts. No Bueno!


----------



## basstrkr (Nov 29, 2021)

I no like having to beardown too much either.


----------



## Resica (Nov 30, 2021)

Snowy morning in the mountains.


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 30, 2021)

I have never had a Starbucks and don’t even drink coffee. Why do I find myself in these lines! It seems to go with a work from home wife.


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Paymaster (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## fireman32 (Nov 30, 2021)

A leaner, just beside the well casing.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 30, 2021)

My son's new basketball shoes came in.


----------



## buckmanmike (Dec 1, 2021)

FM32, if its safe, cut that near the rootball and have excellent dry firewood next season.


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 1, 2021)

buckmanmike said:


> FM32, if its safe, cut that near the rootball and have excellent dry firewood next season.


If it wasn’t right on top of the well and propped on another tree that’s also leaning I’d give it a try.  Tree surgeon will be by there in the next few days, told him to just get it on the ground and I’d handle the rest.  Definitely some good firewood.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## 4HAND (Dec 1, 2021)

A generator blew up on my buddy.



He had burns to his left arm & face too.


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 1, 2021)

4HAND said:


> A generator blew up on my buddy.
> View attachment 1119945
> 
> View attachment 1119946
> He had burns to his left arm & face too.


Ouch!!!!!!


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 1, 2021)

Today workforce= let’s put the loose partial pallet in the middle of the stackable full pallets.


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 1, 2021)

24 cabinets at 498 pounds apiece, scrap at .10 a pound.  Not bad for a couple hours work.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 2, 2021)

4HAND said:


> A generator blew up on my buddy.
> View attachment 1119945
> 
> View attachment 1119946
> He had burns to his left arm & face too.


Oh Man!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 2, 2021)

Fatty i cooked. Mmmmmmm!!!


----------



## Baroque Brass (Dec 2, 2021)

Reflections in Big Tired Creek, Grady County.


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 2, 2021)

Homeowner hired me to clean up some electrical that he had payed somebody previously to do. How about these junctions!


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 2, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> Homeowner hired me to clean up some electrical that he had payed somebody previously to do. How about these junctions!
> View attachment 1120156
> View attachment 1120157


At least he didn,t use masking tape or duct tape.


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 2, 2021)

Crakajak said:


> At least he didn,t use masking tape or duct tape.


Some are even worse than these.  There are at least 20 of this type junctions.  The bad part is I know the guy that did this.  My respect for him just went to zero.   I don't understand how somebody could charge someone money to do this kind of work!


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 3, 2021)

Good morning folks


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 3, 2021)

What a life ?


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 3, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> What a life ?View attachment 1120264


Living the dream!!!


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 3, 2021)

Winter time view. 
Looking from a mountain west of Dillard toward Sky Valley.


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 3, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1120337
> Winter time view.
> Looking from a mountain west of Dillard toward Sky Valley.


Actually, the houses you can see on the two left hand mountains are part of Sky Valley.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 3, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1120337
> Winter time view.
> Looking from a mountain west of Dillard toward Sky Valley.


Did they ever put the Dillard House far out ? Last I heard it was still burning


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 4, 2021)

Got some swamp boots.


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 4, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Did they ever put the Dillard House far out ? Last I heard it was still burning


Huh?  I ain't heard of no far there. That's only a couple miles from my house.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 4, 2021)

Lunch time


----------



## B. White (Dec 4, 2021)

The sun came up again this am


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> Not a fan of getting glued hardwoods off a slab foundation. View attachment 1119633


No fun at all. We just did 5000sq removal. Definitely young man's work after about 500sqft. Doesn't look like you are chewing up the slab to bad. Good Job


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 4, 2021)

hopper said:


> No fun at all. We just did 5000sq removal. Definitely young man's work after about 500sqft. Doesn't look like you are chewing up the slab to bad. Good Job


It got better after we knerfed the wood. It time to prep to lay the floor. I am not a big fake product guy, but we are doing a higher end LVT.


----------



## Mars (Dec 4, 2021)

My nephew is a Harry Potter fan so I turned him a magic wand out of some cedar and made a little box to keep it in.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 5, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1120353




I don't watch TV, but I did catch the second half of the SECCG last night. 

Apparently white men are not welcome in the advertising world any longer(unless there is a part for someone that is stupid/goofy) and white women have all got jungle fever.


----------



## Offshore (Dec 5, 2021)

Picture taken out back door of house a few years ago.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 5, 2021)

Can’t afford top tier, so Kroger points it is!


----------



## B. White (Dec 5, 2021)

Wife wanted a fancy fire pit, but luckily she is happy with the economy prototype.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Dec 6, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1120638



Location please!


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 6, 2021)

Hickory Nut said:


> Location please!


Fish Tails near Ft McAllister. They are good. Surprisingly the grilled is better than the fried


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 6, 2021)

Alaska Cruise


----------



## B. White (Dec 6, 2021)

Paymaster said:


> Alaska Cruise View attachment 1120906



Did you go again, back on the Bliss?


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 6, 2021)

Santa rode around tonight sirens on. I hate he didn’t come out due the the glare of the lights


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 6, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1120637



What exactly does that sign mean?


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 6, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> What exactly does that sign mean?


When the eyes rip out of your boat they're not paying


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 6, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> What exactly does that sign mean?


If your boat comes untied for any reason  it is on you. Would be my guess.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 6, 2021)

Draining my blinker fluid.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 6, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> What exactly does that sign mean?


As said by treeman. It’s where they lift the boats out of the water by crane.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 6, 2021)

@Lukikus2


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 7, 2021)

Bare Bones, Buford GA
Prime rib, collards, loaded baked tater. Wife had shrimp and grits. Highly recommend


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 7, 2021)

B. White said:


> Did you go again, back on the Bliss?


No not yet. We go back in September but on Royal Caribbean this time. The pic is on the Bliss last trip.


----------



## Josh3807 (Dec 7, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1120499
> Lunch time



Sinclair, where is this?


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 7, 2021)

Little fiber splicing today


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 7, 2021)

Josh3807 said:


> Sinclair, where is this?


https://www.fishtalesrh.com/


----------



## basstrkr (Dec 8, 2021)

Sinclair be checking the mortise joints a Fort Pulaski, make sure they still ain't cracked.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 9, 2021)

Backyard visitors


----------



## bear claw (Dec 9, 2021)

Sunrise at work.


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 9, 2021)

Sunrise in the mountains!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 9, 2021)

Ritz to the rescue


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 9, 2021)

@Nicodemus let his favorite pets escape.?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> @Nicodemus let his favorite pets escape.?View attachment 1121490





Just give me an address and I will come murder them.


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 9, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Just give me an address and I will come murder them.


I can’t speak from experience but some folks say they make a good pot of dumplings. You wouldn’t try it?


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 9, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Just give me an address and I will come murder them.


????


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> I can’t speak from experience but some folks say they make a good pot of dumplings. You wouldn’t try it?




I`ve eaten the dumplins off them and they are good. Kinda richer than chicken.


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 9, 2021)

Found this little feller under a rock, he was too cold to move.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2021)

Winter flower.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> Sunrise in the mountains!View attachment 1121470


Where is this?


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 10, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> Where is this?


That is in Rabun Gap, Georgia on Kelly's Creek road looking west just as the sun came up. The tallest mountain you can see is Ridgepole. 

The Dillard House is just to the left on that first small ridge.  It's not in the picture and you actually can't see it from where I took the picture.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> That is in Rabun Gap, Georgia on Kelly's Creek road looking west just as the sun came up. The tallest mountain you can see is Ridgepole.
> 
> The Dillard House is just to the left on that first small ridge.  It's not in the picture and you actually can't see it from where I took the picture.


Beautiful picture, I have access to a cabin right below the seed lake dam on lake Rabun. That’s Gods county up that way!


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 10, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> Beautiful picture, I have access to a cabin right below the seed lake dam on lake Rabun. That’s Gods county up that way!


Yes it is! I have lived here all my life.  I couldn't imagine living anywhere else.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 13, 2021)

Stoopid good


----------



## Resica (Dec 13, 2021)

When I was in the second grade my G Uncle brought his team, the Jackets, to College Park Maryland to play in the the"Maryland Invitational". The Tech players signed this Best Western  paper for me!!! Loved it. My 2nd cousin's signature is at top.


----------



## Resica (Dec 13, 2021)

Adding on to the deck at camp.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2021)

I guess kids dont want candy as much anymore


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 14, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> I guess kids dont want candy as much anymore



Looks like 4hand done went in there with a pocket full of quarters and cleaned the middle machine out.


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 14, 2021)

Wife got home. The percentage of days she returns to weather like this Is pretty high. I’d think someone would want to pay her to leave and come home in a few days, just to get the rain…


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Dec 14, 2021)

Sidekick....


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 14, 2021)

Got my shop framed. One of the worst framing jobs I've ever seen. I should have just done it myself.

It is being fixed. One more day should have it up to acceptable standards. 

The bad part is, the framer I hired has worked for us off and on since 1998 and has framed 100's of houses for us and he knows my standards and how I walk a job before I write a check. He is an expert level framer.

He may get a check tomorrow. It will have a back charge for the OSB on the front wall that is being removed and replaced tomorrow. 

I feel for folks that know nothing about construction and want to be their own GC.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## fireman32 (Dec 15, 2021)

Expensive pile of scrap that got replaced.


----------



## Worley (Dec 15, 2021)

Little loin work ….jerky coming soon


----------



## basstrkr (Dec 16, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Got my shop framed. One of the worst framing jobs I've ever seen. I should have just done it myself.
> 
> It is being fixed. One more day should have it up to acceptable standards.
> 
> ...




OK then


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 16, 2021)

basstrkr said:


> OK then



You comment has gone over my head. Care to elaborate?


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 16, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Got my shop framed. One of the worst framing jobs I've ever seen. I should have just done it myself.
> 
> It is being fixed. One more day should have it up to acceptable standards.
> 
> ...


Can't hide money.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 16, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Can't hide money.



You know I'm not the argumentative type, but as it happens, I'm hiding a lot of money in that shop.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## basstrkr (Dec 16, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> You comment has gone over my head. Care to elaborate?


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 16, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Got my shop framed. One of the worst framing jobs I've ever seen. I should have just done it myself.
> 
> It is being fixed. One more day should have it up to acceptable standards.
> 
> ...


I hate that You have to go back and straighten up someones screw up that knows how to do it right. That kind of stuff really galls my goat when it happens to me so I know exactly where you're coming from. If you hadn't been so far away, I would have gladly came up there and helped you put that together.


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 16, 2021)

We finish this little jewel today except for the windows and doors of course. I wish I had a bunch more like this to frame. 1400sqft?


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 16, 2021)

Patched up number 6 head today, get him through the last few acres.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 16, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Patched up number 6 head today, get him through the last few acres.View attachment 1122848View attachment 1122849



What did he hit? That's the reason we contracted out our combine work. We couldn't pay the mechanic 
You do awesome work


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 16, 2021)

Speaking of cotton pickers, is there a type that picks the cotton and leaves the rest of the plant standing?

I see fields picked that look mowed and fields picked that look like the cotton was vacuumed off the plant.


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 16, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> What did he hit? That's the reason we contracted out our combine work. We couldn't pay the mechanic
> You do awesome work


Was backing up and fell in a wash, flipped the head off.  Fairly easy to drop a head going backward.  When they get stuck, we’ve had to set the heads off so they could be pulled out backward.  The heads really  just hang on the tool bar.  Takes about 15 minutes to have one ready to set off, unless it’s buried in the mud of course.


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 16, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Speaking of cotton pickers, is there a type that picks the cotton and leaves the rest of the plant standing?
> 
> I see fields picked that look mowed and fields picked that look like the cotton was vacuumed off the plant.


There are cotton strippers, we don’t work on those.  We focus on 4 row and 6 row pickers. Pickers leave the cotton stalk, I’ve never dealt with the cotton stripper, but I think they remove the plant while harvesting.  Almost all of our customers have  John Deere, we do have 2 customers with Case pickers though, they are not fun.   Many farmers have someone mowing the stalks right after the cotton is picked, there’s a couple of different methods of getting rid of the stalks. That may be what your seeing.


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 17, 2021)

Justin moved up to a yellow belt yesterday


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 18, 2021)

Everyone always says "They should have gave you some lube." when something "overpriced" is purchased.

I bought 5 18" plastic pipes and there is a resin shortage(supposedly) and the price has doubled. I asked the guy if I could lube the joint gaskets with motor oil and he actually GAVE ME SOME LUBE!


I spent about a week fixing the driveway the week before last.
28 loads of red dirt, 7 loads of concrete washout and 2 loads of #4 stone. I needed two more loads of wash but couldn't beat the rain.
I had two loads of wash scheduled for yesterday but the guy's truck broke down.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 18, 2021)

I was 2 loads shy.

It was dried out yesterday but couldn't get the concrete washout. That may have been my last window until the spring. This was about 2 minutes into the rain last Saturday afternoon.


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 18, 2021)

Went a bought me another saw today. After running it about 5 hours I’m glad I didn’t get the bigger 311 model.


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 18, 2021)

One of the many pines I cut down today, was scared it would snap before I got it cut.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 19, 2021)

If your pencil falls out of your pouch into the mud this is a best case scenario.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 19, 2021)

I got the felt down and the wrap on the shop Friday. Sure was nice wiring in the rain yesterday and staying dry(except for the sweat and humidity).

No matter how hard I try, my housewrap always looks like one of those "mom gave you a haircut" deals. I had 3 partial orphan rolls floating around. 

For the bottom strip I cut a new roll in half with the miter saw. I was surprised it actually worked. I figured it would either tear, grab the roll and sling it or melt the cut ends together. 

Sinclair will be twitching when he sees that upside down labeling.


----------



## mark1j (Dec 19, 2021)

Sunset tonight


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 19, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> One of the many pines I cut down today, was scared it would snap before I got it cut.View attachment 1123187View attachment 1123188



Nope! No Sir. No way I would be caught sawing on that widow maker. That's a good job for a 12 guage with slugs and a tailgate party.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 19, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I got the felt down and the wrap on the shop Friday. Sure was nice wiring in the rain yesterday and staying dry(except for the sweat and humidity).
> 
> No matter how hard I try, my housewrap always looks like one of those "mom gave you a haircut" deals. I had 3 partial orphan rolls floating around.
> 
> ...


Looking good, but at your age you need to take plenty of rest breaks.
You need a good chair.


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 20, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> For the bottom strip I cut a new roll in half with the miter saw.
> 
> . View attachment 1123236View attachment 1123237


I do the same thing, it has always worked great for me.


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 20, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Nope! No Sir. No way I would be caught sawing on that widow maker. That's a good job for a 12 guage with slugs and a tailgate party.


We did one once with 45/70


----------



## Resica (Dec 20, 2021)

Buddy went up this past weekend and got the railing up.


----------



## ryork (Dec 20, 2021)

Gotta to stay right by this to sorta stay warm this evening!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 20, 2021)

Resica said:


> Buddy went up this past weekend and got the railing up.



Great looking gun rest railing!


----------



## Resica (Dec 20, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Great looking gun rest railing!


Always shot off the deck. Nice bulldozed pile below camp, not far but still fun!!


----------



## Resica (Dec 20, 2021)

Still have 4 6x6's to put in at transition of decks and a metal roof to cover old portion of deck.


----------



## basstrkr (Dec 20, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I got the felt down and the wrap on the shop Friday. Sure was nice wiring in the rain yesterday and staying dry(except for the sweat and humidity).
> 
> No matter how hard I try, my housewrap always looks like one of those "mom gave you a haircut" deals. I had 3 partial orphan rolls floating around.
> 
> ...



I haven't heard the term "felt" used in a long time but it looks a lot different than what we used to use. Back then when we got ready to lay the "tar paper" the old guys would start hollering "Feltnnails.". I first thought it was a guy named Felton.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 20, 2021)

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 20, 2021)

basstrkr said:


> I haven't heard the term "felt" used in a long time but it looks a lot different than what we used to use. Back then when we got ready to lay the "tar paper" the old guys would start hollering "Feltnnails.". I first thought it was a guy named Felton.



That synthetic felt is a lot more robust than the old tar paper felt.

I just laid 6 rolls of 15lb tar paper for my hardwood underlayment in the house.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 21, 2021)

@jiminbogart atleast with a new build you get to skip Demo!


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 21, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> @jiminbogart atleast with a new build you get to skip Demo! View attachment 1123735


Brother be sure you get all that dust cleaned up!


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 21, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> @jiminbogart atleast with a new build you get to skip Demo! View attachment 1123735


Looks like you're off to a good start. Be sure to rake all them little pieces away from the baseboards with your hands. Sometimes you hafta reach your pinky under there and get the really small pieces.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 21, 2021)

Get a blade bit for that thing and go under them. And please wear eye protection. The shards off breaking tile is like tiny bullits.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 21, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Get a blade bit for that thing and go under them. And please wear eye protection. The shards off breaking tile is like tiny bullits.


It’s on there good. The hardwoods were glued on really well too! I have a whole collection of bits around here somewhere.


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 21, 2021)

Completely random…


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 21, 2021)

15 years old and still playing with boe boes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2021)

Taken a few years ago at Folly beach. There were 4 or 5 different ones on the beach.


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 22, 2021)

Workin squatter


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 22, 2021)

Naildrvr done got a Sclade!


----------



## Mars (Dec 22, 2021)

I hope you asked Santa Claus for a new hammer.  That one looks all used up. 


sinclair1 said:


> It’s on there good. The hardwoods were glued on really well too! I have a whole collection of bits around here somewhere. View attachment 1123805


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 22, 2021)

Mars said:


> I hope you asked Santa Claus for a new hammer.  That one looks all used up.


She’s just broke in.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 22, 2021)

I'd hate to be a minner in that hole.


----------



## Buck70 (Dec 23, 2021)

4HAND said:


> I'd hate to be a minner in that hole.
> View attachment 1123968


Wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 23, 2021)

Inside a local Hardee's drive thru.

Not sure what the cat litter is for...... ?


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 23, 2021)

Pretty good reason to take the unit of of service.


----------



## Mars (Dec 23, 2021)

I like big butts


----------



## Big7 (Dec 23, 2021)

This has been in the north bound lane of Ga Hwy 11 since I can remember. Between Social Circle and Monroe.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 23, 2021)

That's some serious machinery. I use to do work for Frick and Fratt. Wonder what the history is behind it.


----------



## mark1j (Dec 24, 2021)

Visitor yesterday


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 24, 2021)

Seriously missing season today for some reason


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 24, 2021)

Nice spot in Paulding Forest WMA


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 24, 2021)

This years tree


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 24, 2021)

Still a good spot., Allatoona WMA


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 24, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Nice spot in Paulding Forest WMA


Get out of my yard!!!!?


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 25, 2021)

Xmas sunset in S Fla.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Dec 26, 2021)

Working at the in-laws this morning.  One of their sheds had been overcome with growth and leaves.  Decided to tackle it.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 26, 2021)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1124765



Catch the vandals yet?


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 26, 2021)

Vandals?


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 27, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1123632


The two vases on the left need to be moved over about two inches to match the other side. JS


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 27, 2021)

Not sure what the girls are trying to tell me.  Christmas gift 2021

Someone mentioned a smelly drunk


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 27, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> The two vases on the left need to be moved over about two inches to match the other side. JSView attachment 1124941


It’s demo time, but you do have a point. I was worrying too much that the dog lays centered.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 27, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> It’s demo time, but you do have a point. I was worrying too much that the dog lays centered.


That's the only thing I caught . Even the manger scene is centered with the tv. Looks like the TV and the sound bar may be off a tad but that's a hard one to get straight  when the tv is on an adjustable arm.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 27, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> That's the only thing I caught . Even the manger scene is centered with the tv. Looks like the TV and the sound bar may be off a tad but that's a hard one to get straight  when the tv is on an adjustable arm.



Tv moved over 1” and left side moved as suggested!


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 27, 2021)

The little tree on the hearth looks a bit closer to the edge than the lantern on the other side.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 27, 2021)

4HAND said:


> The little tree on the hearth looks a bit closer to the edge than the lantern on the other side.


The Christmas decorations are getting packed up, so it will be bare until I get done with the floors. Tough crowd!


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 27, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> The Christmas decorations are getting packed up, so it will be bare until I get done with the floors. Tough crowd!


I'm just trying to be a blessing.......


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 27, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1124955
> Tv moved over 1” and left side moved as suggested!


You watching CNN ? Commie !


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 27, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> You watching CNN ? Commie !


Forensic files, brushing up on how to make people disappear


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 27, 2021)

4HAND said:


> I'm just trying to be a blessing.......


Y'all quit picking on Sinclair.


----------



## Resica (Dec 27, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> The Christmas decorations are getting packed up, so it will be bare until I get done with the floors. Tough crowd!


Those outlets are not equidistant from the windows.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 27, 2021)

Went to the last page and didn't see a single picture so I thought I'd share one.  My grandson helping Papa stack firewood.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 27, 2021)

Resica said:


> Those outlets are not equidistant from the windows.


Thanks mr helpy helperton ? the one on the right is the wired entertainment jacks which are getting sheetrocked over. Its not 1999 anymore and I have wireless surround sound. The fireplace is getting redone as well. Nothing too serious as it’s 81 degrees this weekend.
What you got there? 4” of snow


----------



## Resica (Dec 27, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> Thanks mr helpy helperton ? the one on the right is the wired entertainment jacks which are getting sheetrocked over. Its not 1999 anymore and I have wireless surround sound. The fireplace is getting redone as well. Nothing too serious as it’s 81 degrees this weekend.
> What you got there? 4” of snow


Always lookin to help!! Snowed a little today, nothin stuck. No snow on ground. 34 degree.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 27, 2021)

Resica said:


> Always lookin to help!! Snowed a little today, nothin stuck. No snow on ground. 34 degree.


My relatives in Felton Pa got enough to sled the hill this morning.


----------



## Resica (Dec 27, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> My relatives in Felton Pa got enough to sled the hill this morning.


Cool. I'll look up Felton. They got some at camp today. York County I see. Lancaster county separates me and York county.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 27, 2021)

Resica said:


> Cool. I'll look up Felton. They got some at camp today. York County I see. Lancaster county separates me and York county.


I done some work in York PA.   Nice place.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 27, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Vandals?



Soon to come a city council meeting with city inhabitants not agreeing with their religious beliefs being displayed also.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 27, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Soon to come a city council meeting with city inhabitants not agreeing with their religious beliefs being displayed also.


We've already fought that battle.
The monument in the middle are the Ten Commandments.


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 27, 2021)

We cancelled the trip to Cali as the coaster park closed for 3 days, two of which are the best days of the year. best = least crowded Shortest lines. So, closer to home they have indoor coasters and other rides. And pretty good ones… without patronizing Cali businesses. Saved money and drive time … great Christmas weekend. pics from video, so a little grainy.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## fireman32 (Dec 28, 2021)

Struggling through replacing rot on the old house I inherited. New door going in as well. All this from a deck not being properly connected to the house.


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 28, 2021)

Got some of next year's BBQ hickory busted before the omnikung set in


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 28, 2021)

Got it to where rain won’t come in the house, few more touches and more replacing left to do though.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 28, 2021)

We sure can pick a subdivision. Saw this on our neighborhood walk.


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 28, 2021)

Jesse James gotem on lockdown in Helen


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 29, 2021)

Daily walk in the swamp


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 29, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> Daily walk in the swamp



I'm picturing you in Velcro sneakers, knee high black socks(stockings) and a vintage Members Only jacket, strolling around your new area taking pictures.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 29, 2021)

A swamp with mail delivery, garbage service & pavement? ??


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 29, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I'm picturing you in Velcro sneakers, knee high black socks(stockings) and a vintage Members Only jacket, strolling around your new area taking pictures.


What about a headband?


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 29, 2021)

4HAND said:


> A swamp with mail delivery, garbage service & pavement? ??


There’s some nice estates in the swamp.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1125257
> Daily walk in the swamp



That don`t look like no swamp I`m familiar with.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 29, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> That don`t look like no swamp I`m familiar with.


It’s the trail on the edge of the subdivision. I know I know, you expect me to go plundering thru the actual swamp. 
Six miles paved on the edge works for this old suburban slug. ?


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 29, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I'm picturing you in Velcro sneakers, knee high black socks(stockings) and a vintage Members Only jacket, strolling around your new area taking pictures.


I am not Magoo!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 29, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> I am not Magoo!



Not yet...


----------



## MX5HIGH (Dec 30, 2021)

Here are 2 cell phone pics before and after my last flight on Christmas Day.  I have done a lot of things in my lifetime however nothing has made me happier than spreading love, hope, and joy to all the children.  As you can see in the picture, it is exhausting but that will never stop me from being Santa.


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 30, 2021)

Y’all might not can tell, but there’s a nest full of meanness “yellow jackets” in the center of this pic. Right beside my house too. They’ve been dealt with.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 31, 2021)

This fella has me reconsidering hunting on the ground. Rode home in my car then spent the night inside vehicle, too.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 31, 2021)

Deferred maintenance N Washington County


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 31, 2021)

2 of these set up near a stream, Paulding Forest WMA


----------



## Fan Number 17 (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 31, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> 2 of these set up near a stream, Paulding Forest WMA



What is that?


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 31, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> What is that?



Looks like an old still.


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 1, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Looks like an old still.


Yep, looks like the Cape to an old galvanized still. You can see the axe marks in it where the revenuers cut it down. There are remnants like this all over these mountains.


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## basstrkr (Jan 1, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Deferred maintenance N Washington County



A definite run till failure.


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 1, 2022)

Well now.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 1, 2022)

Me and Miss T.U. have been missing each other for too long….
Getting ready to DE-witerize and take her to Florida...
Til about July.


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 1, 2022)

What's these gadgets called and what is their intended purpose? I've seen them on other boats , but don't know what they are?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 1, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> What's these gadgets called and what is their intended purpose? I've seen them on other boats , but don't know what they are?View attachment 1126064


Those are rich guys Anchors


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 1, 2022)

Those are two 10' Power Poles. They stab a fiberglass stick into the bottom in water less than 10'. Push button anchors.


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 1, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Me and Miss T.U. have been missing each other for too long….
> Getting ready to DE-witerize and take her to Florida...
> Til about July.
> 
> ...


But you've got coyotes to catch!


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 1, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Me and Miss T.U. have been missing each other for too long….
> Getting ready to DE-witerize and take her to Florida...
> Til about July.
> 
> ...


Fine vessel you have there!


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 1, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Fine vessel you have there!



Hey now, don't be workin' my side of the street. I got first dibs!

If he decides to sell...


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 1, 2022)

Speaking of, there was a really nice Twin Vee in Pine Mtn for sale. T-top, the works.

It had a Florida tag on the trailer. I wondered if you'd ventured south again.......


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 2, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Speaking of, there was a really nice Twin Vee in Pine Mtn for sale. T-top, the works.
> 
> It had a Florida tag on the trailer. I wondered if you'd ventured south again.......




It's getting tough to acquire boats these days. Everybody has security cams and what not.


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 2, 2022)

Quality control department...


----------



## TheWildLife (Jan 3, 2022)

A T-shirt my daughter made for some friends from Texas (Houston).......


----------



## TomC (Jan 3, 2022)

Backyard was busy this afternoon!


----------



## TheWildLife (Jan 3, 2022)

I was like, uh fellas, hmm, that ain't a good idea. But....I didn't. Looked like they had everything under control.


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 3, 2022)

Golf course at Sky Valley.


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 3, 2022)

Mrs Fireman has a busy week, 18 layers and the trimmings that I get to sample?.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 3, 2022)

TomC said:


> Backyard was busy this afternoon! View attachment 1126677View attachment 1126678View attachment 1126679View attachment 1126680View attachment 1126682


I wish my backyard looked like that! 
??


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 3, 2022)

TomC said:


> Backyard was busy this afternoon! View attachment 1126677View attachment 1126678View attachment 1126679View attachment 1126680View attachment 1126682


Need some help with that herd?


----------



## TomC (Jan 3, 2022)

4HAND said:


> I wish my backyard looked like that!
> ??



Just a typical Western KY backyard  No shortage for sure!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 3, 2022)

Tried a new hunting spot today. Full of neat rocks and caves.


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 3, 2022)

Y’all would be surprised at the dollar value of those two stacks of green metal.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 4, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Y’all would be surprised at the dollar value of those two stacks of green metal.



There must be gold dust in JD green and Cat yellow paint.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 4, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1126815



So I'm here studying this pic and thinking Wow. Perfect pic of reflections. ??

Then the wire wrapped around the bar just gave me a twitch.?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 5, 2022)

Had to bring out the big guns for a meeting.


----------



## o2bfishin (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 6, 2022)

Foggy morning crossing the Buford Water Retention facility….


There’s a river down there, I swear!


See!


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Buck70 (Jan 22, 2022)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1130636


Go Gators


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 22, 2022)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1130636



4Hand be schoolscouting?


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 22, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> 4Hand be schoolscouting?


Naw, doubtful he'll play college ball.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 22, 2022)

It was a good game.
We followed up with some Blaze pizza.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 23, 2022)

Got a fire going last night.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 23, 2022)

Just about done with the hardwood install.

I'm going to sand them and finish them, cover them up and then set the doors, run the base and install the wainscoting. 

The wood quality sucked. I was told that was because of Covid. 

1,000 square feet from one mill and 1,320 square feet from another.

There is also a polyurethane shortage.

My first choice was Bona HD traffic antislip. They stopped making in in Dcember because of Covid.

My second choice was Street Shoe NXT. You guessed it. They stopped making it because of Covid.

Hopefully I can find some "old" stock somewhere.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 23, 2022)

Cold frosty morning!


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 23, 2022)

Wife wanted another fire tonight.

My feets were cold so I took the opportunity to roast them.

Yes, I'm one of those old dudes that wears shorts when it's 26 degrees outside.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jan 23, 2022)

I had a hitchhiker this morning…


----------



## Resica (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Resica (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Resica (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Resica (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Resica (Jan 24, 2022)

Cliff on the right side off truck.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 24, 2022)

My Tahoe this morning.


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 24, 2022)

Old cotton stripper, kinda glad we dont work on them.


----------



## Mars (Jan 24, 2022)

My wife got me one of my bucket list guns for my birthday!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 24, 2022)

Mars said:


> My wife got me one of my bucket list guns for my birthday!
> View attachment 1131246



Cool. Sweet gun to shoot Did you get extra clips?


----------



## Mars (Jan 24, 2022)

Lukikus2 said:


> Cool. Sweet gun to shoot Did you get extra clips?


I've got some 20rnd mags on the way. It only came with one 10rnd mag.


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 24, 2022)

I


Mars said:


> My wife got me one of my bucket list guns for my birthday!
> View attachment 1131246


I've always wanted one of those.


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 25, 2022)

Got it all tied in


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 29, 2022)

??


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 29, 2022)

Should I restore it or avoid the work


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 29, 2022)

Nothing quite like a piece of fat lighter


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 29, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Got it all tied inView attachment 1131352


Looks good, can you go back up there and 45 that one brace.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 29, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Should I restore it or avoid the workView attachment 1132279View attachment 1132281



What is it?


----------



## Resica (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Resica (Jan 30, 2022)

Roses are covered.


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 30, 2022)

Lukikus2 said:


> What is it?


Corn sheller to the best of my knowledge.  My late pa in laws family had a homestead on the land I live on now, I assume they used it to feed their animals.  I haven’t gotten it to turn yet.


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 30, 2022)

View of one of my hunting spots, and found an old shed while I was hacking some privet.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## naildrvr (Jan 30, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> Looks good, can you go back up there and 45 that one brace.


Which one??


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 30, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1132442


I bet there's a black bass or two in that hole


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 30, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Which one??


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## 2dye4 (Jan 30, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Corn sheller to the best of my knowledge.  My late pa in laws family had a homestead on the land I live on now, I assume they used it to feed their animals.  I haven’t gotten it to turn yet.


That’s exactly what that is. My grand dad had one that was in great condition.


----------



## Resica (Jan 30, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1132462


Can you go back and make that dark curvy line in the pavement straight?


----------



## basstrkr (Jan 30, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Should I restore it or avoid the workView attachment 1132279View attachment 1132281




About a quart of JB Weld ita be good as new.


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 31, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1132461


I was using up all my scraps ?
Good eye.... Now go back to metal detecting


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 31, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> I was using up all my scraps ?
> Good eye.... Now go back to metal detecting


Looks right to me, every 6th wind beam has to have 1 squared end. Crazy code huh!


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 31, 2022)

I found out what caused the bad elbow bruising ? Going for repairs in the morning ?


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 31, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> I found out what caused the bad elbow bruising ? Going for repairs in the morning ?View attachment 1132704View attachment 1132702


I hope everything turns out good!


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 31, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> I hope everything turns out good!


Thank you ?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 31, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> I found out what caused the bad elbow bruising ? Going for repairs in the morning ?View attachment 1132704View attachment 1132702



Ouch! Don't let them cut on that.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 31, 2022)

Age this one lol


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 31, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Nothing quite like a piece of fat lighterView attachment 1132282


No there's not.


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 1, 2022)

bilgerat said:


> View attachment 1132758


That looks like a painting


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 1, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> I was using up all my scraps



You ain't black!

A real framer would walk right past the burn pile to cut 40" out of a brand new 16' 2x6. He would do that on each wind brace.


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 1, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> You ain't black!
> 
> A real framer would walk right past the burn pile to cut 40" out of a brand new 16' 2x6. He would do that on each wind brace.


You are absolutely right and that just galls my goat!!!


----------



## Mike 65 (Feb 1, 2022)

@naildrvr how did that repair work on your arm go?


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 1, 2022)

Mike 65 said:


> @naildrvr how did that repair work on your arm go?


Im back home. Little bit of pain, but not too bad today. We'll see what tomorrow brings. Gotta keep it wrapped for 2 weeks and go back to have stitches removed and see if they'll do another splint or cast. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Mike 65 (Feb 1, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Im back home. Little bit of pain, but not too bad today. We'll see what tomorrow brings. Gotta keep it wrapped for 2 weeks and go back to have stitches removed and see if they'll do another splint or cast. Thanks for asking.


Hope it’s not to bad and your back at it soon!


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 1, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> That looks like a painting


thanks, It a view of the South Manhetwan river at hunt camp in Ontario


----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 4, 2022)

My drive on a rainy Friday out of Savannah. My old drive out of Atlanta on a rainy Friday would be a two hour ordeal. Winning


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 13, 2022)

Jekyll island


----------



## Hickory Nut (Feb 13, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> I found out what caused the bad elbow bruising ? Going for repairs in the morning ?View attachment 1132704View attachment 1132702


Good luck.  I hope it’s not on your dominant arm.


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 13, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> Good luck.  I hope it’s not on your dominant arm.


Thank you ? it's not my dominant arm and I go tomorrow to have stitches removed and see if I get a splint or cast.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## JDBrown (Feb 13, 2022)

Me at the Mt Collins shelter on the A.T. in the late 80s


----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Iwannashoot (Feb 14, 2022)

Sunrise Fellsmere lake past Saturday morning


----------



## JDBrown (Feb 14, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> 2 of these set up near a stream, Paulding Forest WMA


I know right where you were, there's a couple of old sites in that holler.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 15, 2022)

From a trip back in the summer to the big ditch in the desert.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 16, 2022)

2 blooms of the many camellias my late pa in law  in law planted years ago, I think there’s close to 20 different colored blooms total.


----------



## Resica (Feb 16, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> 2 blooms of the many camellias my late pa in law  in law planted years ago, I think there’s close to 20 different colored blooms total.View attachment 1136116View attachment 1136117


Love that smell!!


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 16, 2022)

Full moon in the rise


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## snuffy (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 18, 2022)

Some quality welding from an 11 year old slave in china.

That's a receiver that clamps on a bucket to move trailers around.  

None for sale locally so I bought it on Ebay.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 18, 2022)

Agri Supply sold me a nice carry all for a 3 point hitch.

Zero weld penetration. 

Thanks my little yellow friends.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 18, 2022)

Rented an "all terrain" scissor lift today to do the cornice on the shop gables.

That is too much slope for it to raise. So much for "all terrain".

I put some wet(poured rain last night) dirt in there to make it level and now the tires spin. 


Not sure what happened here. I know it was a hammer though.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 18, 2022)

^^^^Ouch!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 18, 2022)

Guy down the street tried to pull the crepe myrtle stob out with his Tundra. Crepe myrtle won.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Feb 18, 2022)

Lukikus2 said:


> Guy down the street tried to pull the crepe myrtle stob out with his Tundra. Crepe myrtle won.
> View attachment 1136503


Hate a crepe myrtle with passion-whoever owned the house before me must have loved them. I’ve removed about 12, half of those root ball too and have about 6-8 remaining. 
These jokers are extremely determined to survive. Have shoots all over the place where any roots were still in the ground. Some places where it have no idea how they would be shooting up too.
Hate em! They are getting torched this year though….literally! Hopefully this does the job and doesn’t fertilize them, ?!


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 18, 2022)

He's 10 years old today.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 18, 2022)

Geffellz18 said:


> Hate a crepe myrtle with passion-whoever owned the house before me must have loved them. I’ve removed about 12, half of those root ball too and have about 6-8 remaining.
> These jokers are extremely determined to survive. Have shoots all over the place where any roots were still in the ground. Some places where it have no idea how they would be shooting up too.
> Hate em! They are getting torched this year though….literally! Hopefully this does the job and doesn’t fertilize them, ?!



I have removed over 60 in my yard. It sat vacant for 7 years. Most sprouts off of roots. I keep a beautiful white one trimmed out front. Still widdling in the back yard. On top of that a vivarium hedge that is 30 years old.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Feb 19, 2022)

Lukikus2 said:


> I have removed over 60 in my yard. It sat vacant for 7 years. Most sprouts off of roots. I keep a beautiful white one trimmed out front. Still widdling in the back yard. On top of that a vivarium hedge that is 30 years old.


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 19, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Rented an "all terrain" scissor lift today to do the cornice on the shop gables.
> 
> That is too much slope for it to raise. So much for "all terrain".
> 
> ...


I've heard tell that if you hold that hammer with both hands this kind of thing will never happen ? 
That's a nice one BTW


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 19, 2022)

The homeowner is having this gravel drain put in to try and pull all the water away from the house. The drain is 3 ft wide and about 150 ft long. They are running the water out onto the state right of way, I hope that it works out for them.


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 19, 2022)

Caught this pic late yesterday evening on my way home


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 19, 2022)

Ready for concrete


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2022)

Throw back.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Feb 19, 2022)

One of the Navy’s newest built ships.  This is in Mobile when we were there a couple weeks ago.  The ship was manufactured by the company in the background.  This is nothing like the ship I served on in the early 70’s.


----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (Feb 22, 2022)

slow motion said:


> View attachment 1137275


Sorry no like for this one! $3.60/gal


----------



## slow motion (Feb 22, 2022)

Main station where I be. Didn't seek out a station. Just what I paid.


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 22, 2022)

slow motion said:


> View attachment 1137275


Yep, I feel ya. I got cut off the other day at $99 and it didn't even fill mine completely up?


----------

